# Hitman 3.0: A Time Old Flame (Game thread.)



## Serp (Apr 8, 2009)

Hitman3.0:A Time Old Flame
---------------------------------------------​ 
It is the year 1769, February, Pope Celment XIII has just died and Vongola IV has come to power. In 1759 Young Johann Spina, the humble gardener after the death of his master has taken over the late owners family estate. As said in his will, for young Johann of 18 years to keep the estate running for 10 years it would be his to own, all the secrets of the estate. It has been 10 years since Johann has become master of the estate, as as promised he is now full owner of the land. The secrets of the estate become known, the mansion in the depths of Italy was once home to some of the most fierce mafia, but now in order to keep the estate, from the new threat of the Vongola, other mafia and the new Pope, as intended by his late master young Johann has entered the world of the mafia. And the Spina family was born. Murder, Kidnap, Rape and Torture are all common practice. The secret of the rings and the dying will flame now leaked from the Vongola have become common knowledge causing the rest of the mafia world to try and show off their newly found powers. Can the Spina or anyone else survive this blitz of terror and destruction... This their story, this is their past, their memoirs, The Vongola, The Spina, The Sette. All great oceans start as a small stream, they grow larger down the line until becoming the mighty strong bodies of water, here streams will grow and others will dry out, the story of mafia and family.
---------------------

OoC Thread


​


----------



## Serp (Apr 8, 2009)

Johann was sitting in the great hall, rolling the ring his master had given him through his hands. There was a large S, representing the Silican family embossed onto the ring. He was thinking about the most recent revelation that his master had been mafioso and now other mafia families wanted to take his estate. His daughter Eliza was playing at his feet. The doors then opened and in walked a man. 

This man was well dressed and had an aura of power coming from him, but he looked so young.
"Good evening Mister Spina and young Ms Spina. I am Malvolio, Consigliere to the Cosa Nostra."

"The Cosa what?" Johann asked puzzled.

"The Cosa Nostra, the mafia. I have come to the understanding that you have recently become the boss of this family, is that correct."

Johann nodded, and nudged Eliza closer to him. 

"There is no need to be afraid Mister Spina, I am just here to welcome you to the Cosa Nostra. Now please present your proof of ownership."

"Proof of ownership?"

"Yes the family ring that grants you ownership over the family."

Johann looked down at his hands and the ring that his master had given him was in the palm of his left hand. He held it up so that Malvolio could see it. 

Malvolio nodded. "Very well. Now sir you must know that now you are part of the Cosa Nostra, your way of life is different more dangerous. I am only a mediator, I speak to all families and is immune to all squabbles and differences."

"But what do I do now?" Johann asked.

"You stay alive, learn the way of the mafia and find your 6 guardians." 

"Guardians?" 

Malvolio sighed. "Yes guardians, you and 6 other members of your family that act as the main line of defense from attack."

"Ok then, but how do I know who to choose?"

"Don't worry you will know who to choose." Malvolio turned to leave. "When ever you need to talk to me, I'll be nearby." And then with a blue flash of light he was gone.

"Mafia ey?" Johann said to himself this was gonna be interesting.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 8, 2009)

A few miles from Rome, Forza castle.

A tall red haired figure was walking up a set of stairs, the "Red Devil" had bright blue eyes and spike red hair.For clothing he wore a suit with an overcoat, gold decorations on the overcoat.On his hip a whip was located.Though he usually wasn't found around these parts of the castle, the small and cramped rooms here were for the lowly commoners that worked around the castle like the maids. But one friend of his, his best friend, has the nasty habit to come up all the way here in order to "study" or so he claimed.

Luka didn't buy it though, how could one study with such filth around, but Gio claimed that it was quiet around here and so would always lock himself up in one of the small rooms here.Without knocked Luka kicked the door open, not intending to filthy his hands."We're going to the city, I'm bored."Luka announced and Gio sighed, though he didn't feel like it he knew better then to disobey his boss.Best friends or not, Luka was still his boss.

"Alright, Don Luciano."That childhood habit of calling him Luka had disappeared, Gio's father had made sure of that."To the stables then."


----------



## Serp (Apr 8, 2009)

"Guardians, guardians hmm." Johann was thinking through what Malvolio had told him. It had been 3 days since the weird man had walked into his great hall.
"How am I gonna figure out who to pick, this seems like an important decision."

Gen walked up to him and placed a hand a cross his cheek. "Silican trusted you with this ring and this responsibility, just think about that." And then she kissed him, before picking up Eliza and walking out of the room.

Johann picked up the ring and placed it on his finger, it was a sung fit. He looked it over and over again, it seemed to be made of silver and was perfectly molded. 30 minutes later nothing had come to him and he was starting to build up a rage, he would never understand this. 

Johann slammed his hands down on the desk, and then a purple fluffy looking type of fire erupted from his hand, more precisely the ring. The fire was warm to touch, and felt soothing, its intensity had died down but still a small flicker of it was coming from the ring. 

"That is the physical representation of your dying will, named the Cloud flame by Giotto Vongola."

Johann turned around to see Malvolio sitting on his window ledge. 

"I didn't hear you come in."

"Noone does, anyways now you have figured out your flame you can form your guardians."

"But how? And I don't even understand all this fire nonsense." 

Malvolio trailed his finger around the rim of his hood, "With the rings of course."

"What rings?"

"The 7 rings of your family."

Johann looked down, at the one ring he had in his hand. 

"But Silican only gave me one ring."

"The rest are with his former guardians."

"Oh." Johann was starting to worry.

"Most of them are in Rome, see I did a bit of recon for you mister Spina." Malvolio handed Johann a peice of paper, with 5 addresses.

"You will find your 6 rings here, and don't worry they are expecting you."

"Erm...Thank you."

"Your welcome." 

Johann looked down at the piece of paper, 5 addresses and 6 rings. He looked back towards Mal to ask him something, but he was gone.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2009)

Maximiliano was at a old shack busy fixing some kind of device, a man knocked on his door.

"Come in!" Maximiliano shouted

A man in a noble costume entered the shack
"Have you finished the device?" the man asked
Max continued tighting down some bolts without response and grasped a towel from his back pocket and wiped some filth from his face
"It is done!" He presented the device to the man, it was a waterhoose made out of iron and wood, it worked on man power, using a handle that moved large wooden cogwheels attached to eachother by a rubber band and pressuring the water out of the hoose.

"Great!! With this I'll make a lot of money!!" The man smirked and threw a few coins to Maximiliano

Max smirked and walked away re-arranging his tools.
The man left the shack with the device, boasting about 'his' invention.
Max didn't care, he build the device in such manner that it would break between a few months, giving Max more potentional work on maintance, he always made his devices like that.

Max took a ring from his pocket he received from a certain person he worked for for years.
"Why did I receive this ring Mr. Silican...? He wondered while he closed his hand tightly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2009)

Dietrich cursed. He was busy making beer in his cellar when a messenger came to him and said that his boss wanted a meeting with everyone.  Grudingly he put on his coat and left with the messenger into the Florentine night.

He and the messenger arrived in front of a small house in the middle of Florence. The messenger opened the house, and Dietrich entered.
The house looked like any other in Florence. The house was devoid of people except for him. He walked into the kitchen, and pressed on the nose of a picture of Julius Caesar. A wall opened, revealing a tunnel that went underground. Dietrich went inside, and after half an hour of walking, arrived inside a large room that resembled a French Salon.

There were 2 other people inside. One of them was a rather cheerful young man with a tray of croissants in hand. He was serving it to a white-haired young woman dressed in the clothing of serfs. She was tinkering with a couple of gears.
"Verdammt dass der Mensch! Ich war zum Schluss meiner k?stlichen Kreation!" Dietrich swore in his native tongue, attracting the attaention of the two people with him.

"HOW DARE YOU SWEAR BEFORE MY GLORIOUS PRESENCE, KRAUT? DO NOT THINK THAT I DO NOT UNDERSTAND YOU!" The young man yelled angrily, his eyes changing to a blood red.

"Now look what you did, Prussian. The King took over Francois' mind again." The white haired-woman chided.
"Didn't Francois say swearing in languages he doesn't understand awakens the King?"

Dietrich sighed. "Well, if the boss didn't call me while I was watching my beer ferment I wouldn't be as grumpy, Russian."

Francois' eyes became blue, and with that his mood lightened. " Sorry about that Deitrich, The King hates it when people swear before him." 

"I see everyone's here. I'm sorry I'm late, our latest client was rather reluctant in giving us our next job." A young man in a purple suit entered the room. He had raven black hair fixed in a peculiar hairstyle. 

"So what mission are we tasked today?" The white-haired woman asked.

"Well, it's a strange one ." The young man reached for his pockets, and took out several rings. "Our current client is the Briscoto Family. They want us to seek out a man named Malvolio and give him these."

Dietrich, Francois and the White-haired woman went closer and examined the rings. They bore the seal of the Briscoto family on them.

"They tried sending their own to contact Malvolio, but they couldn't find him."

"And they think we can?" Dietrich asked.

The man smiled. "Of course. We're Sette, we do things even the mafia couldn't or wouldn't do."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

On the Island of Sicily- Somewhere in the Catania region, at the base of Mt. Etna-

"Oi, are you sure it's ok to stay in the mountain base?" A man with spiked black hair asks another with a nice suite and medium length messy brown hair. "I'm sure it's fine." The second man comments. "After all, the volcano doesn't erupt but once every few hundred years. So it's fine Draco." He smiles. "Oi! But Joseph! It's been 200 years since the last eruption! Your life could be in grave danger!" Joseph just laughed. "Really, You worry too much..." His face was red and he waved Draco off. "The mountain is where we were called too by my caretaker." 

Draco sighed. "Why even build a house at the base of a volcano..." He kicked a pebble, the ground then rumbled. "IT'S GONNA ERUPT!" He jumped onto Joseph's head. "I'LL PROTECT YOU BOSS!!!!" Suddenly, a small blast of steam shoots out of the ground and quickly stops. "Eh...hehehehe..." Draco rubbed the back of his head. "Please detach yourself from my face...." Joseph sweat dropped. "AYE SIR!"  He drops down. "Let's just hurry to the villa." Not too far away from them, there is a large extragivent building, looking almost as if it came right out of a greek history book. 

With Constantino- 

"YOU'RE INVITED!" He opened a letter with that titled onto it. "As i am busy with other things right now, I've had to send you a letter. Normally i would be there in person, but there is only so many things i myself can do.The Tiziano family has requested your presence at their villa, located at the base of Mt. Etna" Constantino sweatdropped. "Why would you build a house at the base of a volcano..." He continued reading. "Why the hell would anyone build a base at the base of a volcano...." He sweatdropped again. "Get your ass over there! Signed Malvolio."


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Johann looked down at the addresses, most of them were in Rome but one of them was very close to his very own estate. 

Johann picked up his coat and rushed down there. He knocked on the door, "Maximilano! Are you there? It is Spina." Johann knocked some more. Hoping to get an answer. He would have to check this out before he went to Rome.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2009)

Maximiliano opened the door
He had a toothpick in his mouth

"Ohhh...It's you right? Slave number 23 ()...Johann, How've you been?

He smirked and wiped his hands and held out his hand to shake hands with him

"So why did you come here?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Johann looked him in the eye, this guy thought he was Slick.
"You know not to call me that, I am your master now afterall. Slave number 32 ()"

Johann shook his hand and walked in, brushing off an odd surface he sat down.

"A weird man came to me, twice now and spoke of the mafia. Master gave me this." 
Johann showed him the Silican ring. "And this weird man that came to me has lead me to believe that you have one too. If so give it to me, I need to give it to my guardian."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2009)

Maximiliano smirked
"Give it? I received this ring as well, I'm not giving it to you." He took out the ring and showed it to Johann.

"Mafia? I didn't think you would be the type to be associated by that scum...I'm not even considering selling this ring to you."

He walked towards the back of his shack and picked up his wrench and pointed it towards Johann

"Who the hell do you think you are?!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Johann watched as Max showed him the ring, it was similar to his own, but there was what seemed to be something green in its core, and then Maxi picked up the Wrench and pointed it at him. 

Johann sighed "Maxi, come on." 

"Ok you received that ring fair and square I take it. But master Silican said for me, us, to protect this estate, and joining the mafia is the only way to do it. And that ring is needed, I need to give it so one of the guardians of this estate."

Johann smirked. "Maxi your still a young man, I am an adult and your master, don't make me have to pull rank on you." Johann said before running and swerving past Maxi's wrench.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2009)

Maximiliano walked past Johann and tightened some bolts on a square looking odd device.
There were two rubber bands attached to it, he pulled them over his shoulders like a backpack.

"Well then Johann, I'll go with you, as your guardian." Suddenly changing his mind by the display of Johann's intimidation. Maxi wasn't a fighter after al
"As long as you will fund my projects..." He smirked with a cocky attitude he took his wrench, some various sizes screwdrivers, a hammer and various other tools and all put them in his handybelt.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Johann sighed. 
"I guess so, but first lets see if you can summon your cloudy flame? If you can't make the ring work then your not meant to be my guardian. And go with me where, if I may ask?"

Johann raised his ring finger and out burst his purple flame. "See you need to at least make it work."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2009)

"Well you talked about Guardians, which would mean there also multiple rings."

He heared about the speech of a cloudy flame
"Uhh...I don't know what you are talking about but I guess you mean something like this?" He put on the ring and spark came from the ring

"It happend while I was busy on my latest device, I couldn't get it moving with my new technique I tried to use and suddenly I saw these sparks come from it...I think it reacted to my frustration or perhaps my will to finish that invention."


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Johann looked at the green sparks that came from Maxi's ring. "Well that certainly is different, but I guess it means it is working."

Johann nodded, "Yes the other rings, most of them are in Rome so we leave as soon as possible. I wonder if the other rings make different things come from them." 

Johann sighed. "Either way, we can go, and I fund most of your work anyway, who do you think pays for this shack."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 9, 2009)

Rome

The two Mafiosi, Don Luka and his best friend Gio had arrived in the city, they Forza castle was a good thirty minutes away from the city, on horse that is. And now they were just strolling trough the city while they pulled their horses along with them trough use of their reins. It was a slow night in Rome though, then again most people would stay inside when they heard that a Forza was roaming the town.

Though eventually they stumbled onto a crowd."I believe this is this performer people keep talking about."Giorno commented, though they were too far from the stage to see exactly what was going on."Let's find out then, you there."He called the first person he saw."What's your name."Though it took the man a second, the red hair and bright blue eyes quickly made the connection between Luka and Donadoni Forzo."Eh-h my n-name is Allesandro Nesta, signor Forza."The man replied while stuttering though remained respectful, he wasn't sure though if he should reply to the boy as Don or not.

"Alright, Allesandro, I would like you to do me a favor and watch these two horses, I wouldn't want anything to happen to them."With a smile he added."That wouldn't be good for either of us, capiche?"Habits like this had been picked up from his father, he always admired how his father could everyone do what he wanted without even directly threatening the person.

By now quite a lot of people had noticed Luka and Gio and had wisely stepped to the side, as the two stepped into the gap in the crowd more and more people got out of the way. Until they eventually reached the stage and could see that a young female was putting on a magic performance. 

She was just finishing up a trick with flying cards that whirled around her before flying back into her top hat before she stepped took a bow and after winking and blowing a kiss in the direction of Luka she stepped into a cabinet.Smoke started to fill the stage and was then suddenly blown away as the door opened and revealed the cabinet to be empty. Those that were still enjoying the show gasped and then started to applaud.

Luka and Gio applauded as well but with far less enthusiasm at the others, more out of amusement."Pretty impressive, excellent Mist flame usage."Luka commented and Giorno nodded."Yeah, I couldn't see where she went though but it was obvious that she had made herself invisible and then stepped out again, appearing as if the door opened trough magic."

"She can't be far, I'm going after her."


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Dacio was riding upon a horse he had bought a few towns over. He was on a self made mission to form bonds with larger greater families to strengthen his own, where better to go than Rome. 

_'Dacio, be careful do not let the Church get you, they are against the mafia but just as brutal.' _He remembered his uncle telling him before he left.

"Yes mind the church." And then he quickly pulled the reins in to stop the horse, a hooded man stood in the center of the path, he appeared out of nowhere.

"Malvolio!" Dacio announced.

The man pulled down his hood. "Young mister Di Verde, I hear words of your venture allow me to assist."

Dacio sighed. "As always Malvolio, but why do you help us, you realise you just help us in the long run to kill each other more efficiently."

Malvolio chuckled a while. "I help because it is my covenant to help the Cosa Nostra to grow, and when it starts to fall, to pick up the pieces. But here is my advice seek out Forza, tell him that Malvolio sent you."

"Wait! Malvo..." There was a blue flash and Malvolio was gone. 

"Argh! As always." Dacio sighed and then rode off again on the path to Rome.

-----
Meanwhile in Rome. 
Malvolio was in the room of the performer, and had appeared beside the remainder of the Forza duo. He turned and smiled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 9, 2009)

With the Forza

Two gasps were heard when a man suddenly appeared in the room, this was a "magic" that even surpassed that of the magician in the room.Or magicians, as there were two.The females wearing identical clothing and had identical appearances.Not that much of a surprise as they were identical twins.Neither of the two had seen Malvolio before and so were hesitant of him.

A second later Gio and Luka entered, both of them first surprised they saw two of that of attractive female magician.They shot each other a look, a stupid smile on their faces while they both silently praised god for such a magnificent thing.Though the sound of someone clearing his throat made them notice Malvolio."What are you doing here?"Luka asked as he approached the man and greeted him."How has life been threatening you Malvolio?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

"Ahh life is good as it gets, the same old same old. And I am here for what I am always there for, to inform" 
Malvolio looked at the twins and bowed. 

"These are a mighty duo in the art of trapping a mans soul in their gaze, and I am fairly sure they have a strong dying will as well." Malvolio smiled.

"Forza, I met a young man on his way to this lovely city, I sent him your way. I believe it would be in your best interest to at least look him over. There is a roaring electrical surge within him." His eyes going back to the twins.
"But it looks like you have a much better party ahead of you." 

A blue flash and Malvolio was behind the girls. He whispered something in their ears and then with another flash was gone.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 9, 2009)

In Rome

It was a habit of Celio's, traversing all the streets of a city he resided in. Since he hadn't lived in Rome for very long, he still was making his rounds through the streets in his free time. During these travels, he often wondered if he should be doing something better with his time. Something more monetarily rewarding. 

It wasn't like he was ever _poor_, exactly. He had his ways of getting enough money for all the essentials, as well as a some luxuries over time. Of course, it might not be considered to be a comfortable living by some, but--come to think of it, Celio wondered exactly what they had meant by comfortable living. He understood their general idea but naturally everyone would have a different image in their mind for comfortable living, so going up in wealth, one would always look at those poorer than they as having less than comfortable living.

There was always the idea of living in a good home with a stable job and a family, though. That would probably be considered something to strive for by most. Having a consistent home wasn't something Celio had to admit he hadn't experienced, though in recent years only due to his travels. It was purely out of choice, so that would be considered acceptable. That also made it diffcult to find a woman and settle down, of course.

Celio realized that he had stopped walking sometime during his most recent line of thought. Furthermore, a group of young men had surrounded him. So it was one of these sections of the city. In retrospect, it might have been wise to pay attention. Must have been rude of him to not acknowledge their presence.

While his left hand rubbed the edge of his hat (a constant habit of Celio's), he grinned and held up his other hand in greeting. "Ah, hello there. Sorry for not introducing myself before. I'm Celio Gavrilli, and I'm new around here. Say, if you all don't mind--"

One of the men swung a fist at Celio from behind. He ducked down and lifted his hat up, allowing the fist to path between the two and miss entirely. "Hey hey, no need to get violent," he set his hat back on his head and looked around at the group. "I'm not really sure what you want, but I'm sure we can talk about this."

Apparently they disagreed with Celio, as they began to advance upon him. The one who had tried to punch Celio before now tried to grab him from behind, and was rewarded for his efforts by an elbow into the gut. He was then pulled around and tossed into the closest of his comrades, flooring them both. The final man charging (oh, it looked like the other few had backed away) had a knife, and thrust it at Celio?s chest. 

Or, at least, where Celio?s chest had been a second ago. Celio had pivoted to the side, avoiding the knife and, finally letting go of his hat, grasped the man?s arm. ?Hey, that?s impressive and all, but are you sure you want to go through with this?? Celio motioned to the man?s comrades, who were either floored or had fled. He seemed to think better of the plan, and promptly fled.

Celio walked off, smiling to himself. He rather liked Rome. It had such _nice_ people.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 10, 2009)

A group of men in suits stand in a circle, one holding a brief case. They are discussing something but from Savio's vantage point, he can't hear them and can barely see one of them. 

He holds up a photo and compares it with the man that he sees, "Looks right to me." He draws one of his pistols and moves in closer. He takes aim and fires. BANG! The bullet hits him right in the chest and he goes down.

"Easy enough," He says putting his gun away. All of a sudden the remaining 4 men turn and look to Savio's direction. All of them have an identical face to the man Savio had just shot.

He takes out the photo again. Looks at it, looks at the men. Looks at it, looks at the men, "Fuck it! There's only one way to make sure!" He draws his sword and leaps in the middle of the pack.

They all draw guns, but Savio rushes towards one of the men, digs his sword through his chest and swings him around, using him as a human shield from the gun fire.

He lets go of the handle and leaps onto the man's shoulder and then into the air, drawing both of his pistols. He fires and kills two of the men, leaving one left. He is dropping right towards him from the air, the man has his gun pointed right. He fires, Savio spins in mid air causing the bullet to only skim his side and he delivers a headbutt knocking him to the ground.

The man drops his gun as he hits the ground, before he can reach for his weapon Savio kicks it away, "Heheh..." He slowly walks towards him, cracking his knuckles, "That whole cracking my knuckles thing, just for show pal. Wana' know why? Cuz I'm just gona' do this," He steps on his face, leaving a boot imprint.

He walks away and pulls his sword out from the body that he stabbed it through. The man he stepped on rises up slowly but Savio fires his pistol without looking and manages to kill him in this show of expert markmenship, "Damn, this thing always misfires..." Or it was an accident... He smacking his pistol around a few times in attempt to fix it and then returns all of his weapons to their rightful places. 

He looks back at the scene of 5 dead men, all looking exactly the same, "I really hope they don't have a sixth brother, it'd be a pain to have to find him too," He says scratching the back of his head. He leaves the bloody scene behind as sirens can be heard echoing through the city streets.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

With Constantino-

"Why would i even want to go." He rips up the paper and tosses it into the air. Then makes his way out into the streets. The Island of Sicily is rather larger, But even so you can see Mt. Etna from anywhere. The giant looming figure that stood, ready to explode and cover the island in ash and lava... Why build a base there. What could anyone possibly gain from it. "GUAH! STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!" He slammed his hands into his head. As long as he was on Sicily, he would not be able to avoid the gaze of the great Volcano. "But... that family... I think they are a mafia family..." He rubbed his chin... "M...maybe... i should go...."

With The Tiziano Family- 

"Good day sir." A man in a nice suit bows to Joseph. "Good day." Joseph bows back. "Why have you called us here Miliano?" The man raises his head. He appears to be in his early thirties, his hair slicked back and black. His skin tan and his face clean shaven. "I've called you here as it is time." Joseph tilted his head. "Time? time for what?" The butler held out his hand and pointed to his masters coat. "You hold the case of the seven rings correct?" He asked. "Ah? ofcourse, i always keep them with me." He commented. "It is time for you to form your guardians and create the true Tiziano family."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

With the Forza

Luka was about to thank Malvolio for his assistance but like usual he had disappeared before he could even do so."So you're the mafia prince huh?"One of the twins spoke up. A sparkle in their eyes after Malvolio had whispered something to them, whatever it was the man had seemed to pushed the right buttons with the women.

They got and started to circle around Luka, flirting with him, the idea of dating a mafia prince attracted them.It was something about the money and power, almost like real royalty but then more awesome."So could you tell us about these rings."They flashed him the low grade Mist rings they had been using."Yes, the two of us have a similar power."Luka activated his Storm flame trough his Forza ring.The two were impressed and had made up their mind.

"That man said something about you having a Guardian position for us, the two of us will share it."Luka was a bit surprised though."Share?"The two nodded enthusiastically."Yes, our act revolves around appearing as one girl trough use of the Mist flame, that should work for this guardian thing as well."

"I don't see anything wrong with it, I guess it could work though the Forza ring would have be shared between you two."the two girls nodded and the group of four headed outside.After picking up their horses from Allesandro they headed back to the Forza castle, each horse carrying one of the twins behind it's owner.

"We should hurry, Malvolio had sent another candidate to us."The four headed back in order to find this person Malvolio was talking about, Dacio.


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Malvolio had appeared before the young man named Celio.
"Mister Gavrilli, I am Malvolio of the Cosa Nostra, I am hear to help you."

"I would like to offer you a job, that is if you would take it."

-----

Dacio had reached Rome and was walking around, "Forza Forza, he had heard that name before, but he couldn't remember where. And then it hit him, the Forza Familigia one of the most powerful in Rome. 

But he had to do it, if he could make a tie with them then the Di Verde family would be well known. So he quickly found journey to Forza castle and rode on until he reached the gates. 

---------
Johann and Maxi where riding all the way to Rome, it would take a few days so Johann didn't want to bring Gen and Eliza.

"We shall be there soon, don't worry our first destination is on the outskirts."  Johann told Maxi as the rode on.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

With Celio

Celio looked with curiosity at the new appearance. This certainly had to be the first time he was offered a job by someone within the first few seconds of meeting. He had to give this guy credit for being direct. And with the Cosa Nostra no less.

Grinning, he held his hat down over his chest and scratched the back of his head. "Oh wow, this is all pretty fast, huh? I figure I could give it a shot, but what kind of stuff would I be doing?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

"Well, you would be working for a certain family of newly formed Mafioso, they are inexperienced and I believe your talents would be of great importance to them. You are the sky that will help bind them together."

Malvolio knew that when talking to people with less experience with the Mafia he had to pick his words carefully. 
"Lets say, you would protect this man and his estate and in exchange you will be protected and have a family."

Malvolio lowered his hood, and his eyes flickered a small shine of blue.
"If you want the job, go to this address on the outskirts of Rome. There you will find Spina tell him Malvolio sent you."

Malvolio threw Celio a very low grade Sky ring wrappped around the paper containing the address.

"You'll need that ring too."

And in a flash Malvolio was gone again.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

Celio caught the ring, looking down at it and inspecting its markings. A flash of light brought Celio's attention back to Malvolio--or the lack of Malvolio, to be precise. "Hey, where'd you go? I still go some questions."

A moment passed, and no reply came. Celio shrugged his shoulders and sighed, placing his hat back on his head. "Well, I guess I don't really have a choice then, do I? It'd certainly be rude not to show up if I'm expected." He pulled the paper out of the ring and slipped it onto his left hand. "Now then, let's see exactly where I need to be."


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Johann and Maxi had reached the house on the outskirts of Rome. 
Johann knocked and knocked. An old man finally answered the door.

"HELLO!  what do you want? I anit buying it!"
The man then aimed to shut the door in the young men.

"Malvolio said you be expecting us!" Johann shouted through th door.
The man slowly opened the door, "Malvolio I haven't heard from him years."

"Well he said that you would be expect us."

"Well who are you, you don't seem cut out to be from the Cosa Nostra."

"I am Faust Spina, and I believe you have a ring of mine." 

"Ring, I have many ring. And none of them be yours."

"Master Silican told me to protect the estate and I need a ring that is said to be here to do so."

The old man facepalmed. "Oh Gilly sent you, how is the old coot doing nowadays."

Johann lowered his head. "Master Silican is dead."

"What that old guy, I saw him but 11 years ago, was full of life and could floor a bull in one strike, what happened to him."

"He caught the illness sir." 

"Hmm well I guess you better come in."

The two walked inside, there was paintings on the wall of what seemed like a younger Master Silican and a younger version of this man.

"As the Silican mafia family, I take it you are now the new boss and is here to claim my sky ring."

"Yes I am the boss, but what sky ring?"

"Malvolio said about 11 years ago last time I saw Gilly, that someone would come sooner or later. The sky ring this ring."

The old man took a ring of his necklace and places it on his old wrinkled fingers, funny enough on one hand he only had 3. A bright and full orange flame erupted out of it, and filled the room in colour.

"So I take it your the Cloud. If your the boss you had to be the best cloud user on the grounds. And I take it this man is your sky guardian here to fight me."

Johann looked to Maxi and Maxi looked back. 
"No sir, we did not come to fight, just to collect to ring, plus Maxi's already has his ring." Johann pointing towards Maxi's ring.

"Its the rule of Cosa Nostra, even though I left years ago, not to give a ring of such ranking away for free, your equal to me must battle me for it. So no sky candidate no ring."

"Fuck!" Said Johann.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

At that moment, there was a knock on the door of the house. Celio was standing outside, having arrived at the address Malvolio had given him. It sounded like there was something going on inside--that must be that Spina guy Malvolio had mentioned. "Hey, Mr. Spina! You in there. Ah, what was it? Oh! Malvolio sent me!"

Celio took a moment to consider how strange this situation was. Here he was, at a house he had never been to, on behalf of a guy he didn't know, meeting another guy he didn't know, to try and get a job he really knew nothing about. Not that he was especially worried, or likely to back out. It was just a strange situation. He knocked on the door again, really hoping that Spina was in there, or he might have to give an awkward explanation to whoever was inside.


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Johann heard the knock at the door and his name being called.
"What who knows I am hear?" And afterwards he heard the man at the door say Malvolio.

"Malvolio that sly bastard." Johann smiled as he got up and answered the door.

"Yes I am Mister Spina, Malvolio sent you ey, well first things first who are you?"

Johann noticed a ring on the guys finger but he would inquire about that later.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

Celio chuckled. "Ah, Mister Spina, I'm sure glad it's you. It would've been strange to knock on a stranger's door looking for someone they'd never met." He brought his left hand up to his hat again, unintentionally making the ring more visible to Spina. 

"I'm Celio Gavrilli. That guy Malvolio offered me a job working for your family, told me to come here and tell you he sent me." At this, he paused for a moment, looking off the side. "Come to think of it, it was a bit odd of him to offer me the job himself, since it didn't seem like he worked for you. There were a lot of odd things about him, actually."

He turned his sights back onto Johann. "So what kind of things would I be doing if I worked for you?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Johann looked this guy up and down. 
"Hmm, that ring you have there can you light it." Johann said pointing to the ring visible on his hand.
"And even if you can, it depends on the colour of it. And if I offered you a job, the kind of work you would be doing would be, odd jobs bits and bobs."

Johann looked over at Maxi and then over to the old man. 
"But it looks like Malvolio has set us all up so I might as well give you a chance."

Johann holding his hand out for a shake from this guy. "Johann Spina, and that is Maxi and... erm." Looking around at the other people in this house, who were around the door.

The old man cleared his throat. "I am Sebastian Soladad."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 10, 2009)

After finishing his last mission, Savio walked along the streets headed to the man who requested the job, "I better get payed right away this time, maybe I'll ask for a bonus seeing how I had to kill 5 of those-"  He stops walking spins around and draws one of his pistols in one fluid motion.

A man in a white robe and hood stood in his cross hairs, "Now who could you be my ghostly looking sir?" The man did not look worried at all, even though he was at gun point, "Not bad detection skills, but for your own safety I wouldn't fire."

Savio keeps his gun raised, "Again, you are...?" He asks, his trigger finger beginning to itch, "Malvolio, and I have come with...work I suppose," Savio spins his pistol around and resecures it to his belt, "Oh, why didn't you say so boss. What do you need, and how much are you willin' to pay?" 

Malvolio holds up a picture of a well dressed man with long hair, "This is Joseph Tiziano, you can find him in Mt. Etna on the Island of Sicily," Savio studies the picture, "So what, you want me to take him out for you?"

"Not quite, well, I'll let you judge how you will handle it," The robed man tells him, "That's not usually how it works..." He says looking down at the picture again and then back up, but the man was gone. Savio looks down the path he was headed and back at the picture, "Well...I guess I could pick up the money later...aaaand I have always wanted to be in a volcano!" He takes off, headed for Mt. Etna.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

Celio took the hand and shook it. "It's a pleasure to meet you all."

He wasn't sure quite how to answer the question about the ring. It really was a strange question. Glowing rings? Different colors? Not exactly much stranger than the stuff with Malvolio, but unexpected nonetheless. As he considered the question, his absentmindedly rubbed his hat with his left hand. Unbeknown to Celio, this habitual act caused a dull orange glow to emanate from the ring.

After a second of consideration, Celio decided to just explain the situation. "I actually just got this ring from Malvolio when he talked to me, so I'm not sure what you mean about the glowing and color. He did say I would need it, though."


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

A dull orange glow came from the ring, a clear sign that it was a sky flame, although the low grade ring made it quite dull.

"Yes thank God for Malvolio, I think you just got the job."

A cough behind them, "So it is a sky flame ey, thats where I come in." Sebastian walked upto the Celio.

"Boy, this other young 'un might have allowed you in, but I hold the Silican sky ring so you will have to beat me in a challenge."

Sebastian took off his shirt, and to many a surprise his muscles where still firm and big. "So what will the challenge be, I'll let you choose boy."

Johann was watching in awe, this guy he just met was challenging this other guy he just met, so that the second guy might get the ring that he needed to keep his promise to master Silican, but the first guy wouldn't give it without a fight or a guardian and this was all orchestrated by Malvolio, that sly bastard.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

Celio was sure he had just missed something. Him not knowing about the rings couldn't have gotten him the job, and now this guy seemed to know something specific about his ring he didn't know before. He held the ring in front of his face and inspected it as Sebastian was talking. Nothing different about it. Odd.

Then Sebastian removed his shirt, revealing a rather muscular body. "So what will the challenge be, I'll let you choose boy."

Celio held up his hands. "Hey now, no need to act all intimidating." He looked over to Johann. "I'm guessing I need to get this guy's ring to work for you? He looks pretty serious, so I don't suppose he'd want to wager it on a game of dice or anything, huh? Do you think he means a fight?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

With the Forza

The group of four headed back to the Forza castle, Both Giorno and Luka were were enjoying themselves very much. How could they not with these two holding them tightly, maybe a bit too tightly for just wanting to make sure they didn't fall of but neither of the two were stupid enough to complain about it.Instead they just enjoyed it with a similarly stupid smile on their face.

Though upon arriving back at the castle though they noticed another horseman in front of the gates.Luka and Gio immediately jumped off the horses and told the twins to stay on the horses."Good day sir, can we help you with something?"Though Luka asked politely he had one hand resting on his whip, Gio was ready for battle as well.


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

With The Spina.
Johann looked puzzled. 
"Sebastian, what is this challenge meant to be."
Sebastian looked back at Johann.
"It can be anything. Anything at all." 
Johann turned back to Celio. "I guess dice is on the menu then."

Johann wondered how this young man would help him, but if Malvolio had sent him then he was bound to be of some help.

----
With Forza.

Dacio saw as the 2 horses and 4 people arrived at Forza castle. After a brief while he noticed it was Forza himself. The two men asked if they could help him. Dacio nodded, he was rather intimidated so he lit up a mini cigar. 

"Yes Lord Forza, I am Dacio Di Verde and was sent to seek you out by Malvolio." Dacio said as he bowed his head to the two men, before taking another drag from his mini cigar.

These men meant business and Dacio would never have thought to approach them, but if Malvolio had suggested it, he would trust him. Malvolio was a life long family, well friend wouldn't be the right word, associate, that was a better word, that had never let them down before.

"So what now?" Dacio asked.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

Celio rubbed his chin, thinking aloud. "Well, it might seem like I'm not taking this seriously if I put this whole thing up to what seems like chance, but the only ideas that come to mind that really sound good are dice and knives. And, you know, knives are a bit violent."

He began to rifle through his pockets, speaking to Sebastian as he did so. "I think I've got some dice in here somewhere. Though I should warn you, this might not be very fair. I don't really lose at this kind of thing." He mentioned this because he didn't want to feel like he was cheating this guy. It was just that he tended to know how to get the best score with these games.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

With Constantino- 

"I need some money if we're going to Mt. Etna..." He rubbed his chin. "Hey hops." He looks up at a ball of gray fur on his head. "Sniff.sniff." a rabbit raised up it's head. "Bunny's are perfect, they don't bark, squeak or squeal and they will just lay there." He nods to himself. "Yes, They are the perfect." The bunny sniffs around. "We need to find some money, so do you mind conning a few people." The bunny nodded and hopped off of his head, rushing off into an alley. "I love that bunny."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 10, 2009)

Rome, Italy

Dietrich cursed once again. His leader had sent him to Rome, where Malvolio was last seen. Not only did it cut with his beer-making time, he had to be accompanied by him.

"Herr Dietrich, Rome is such a beautiful place!" Francois said, marvelling at the beauty of St. Peter's Basilica. 

"Well stop marvelling! We have to find Malvolio and finish this mission! I have beer to make!" 

The two walk out of the Vatican, unaware that a cloaked figure is watching over them.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 10, 2009)

"No."

She responded dryly, her arms folded over her chest in a stubborn manner.

"B-but m-miss...i-it's requ-quired for you t-t-too..." 

"No." replied Rosa simply, glaring at her maid. "Since when did you become my _boss_, hmmm? Do you _like_ your job Maria? Would you _like_ it to go to somebody else? No? Then get out of my sight," she said sharply in a cold tone. The little maid scuttled out of the room in fear and Rosa collapsed on her bed, spreading her arms out and lying on her back. She closed her eyes and groaned quietly to herself. 

Her temper was getting worse as was her tongue. _Guardians_. She had to have _Guardians_. Of course she knew that, but finding them was just so _hard_. 

Rosa groaned again rolling on her bed, abruptly stopping as her corset tightened and her breathing stopped. She sat up angrily and felt like screaming.

Nothing was going right.


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Malvolio appeared behind Rosa in a flash.
"Is everything ok my dear?" Malvolio asked the young woman.

"Rome, Rome, Rome, in this city my dear no guardian roams the street. But rather men and women, if you want guardians you have to mould them, they will not come to you." 

Malvolio waited for this girl to reply, it was his job to help the Cosa Nostra, if they didn not want his help all they had to do was say so.

-----
With Spina

Sebastian grinned. "Dice it is then, stack 'em up."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 11, 2009)

Celio finally managed to find the dice he was carrying, and pulled them out. Three basic six-sided dice. "Ah! There we are." He flicked up one of the dice, caught it with his other hand, and held it out to Sebastian. "I figure if I'm choosing to use dice, it's fair that you choose the game. Also, you may want to check to make sure they aren't weighted or anything."


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

Sebastian chuckled, "My boy if these dice were fixed you would use something more impressive than weights."


Sebastian was thinking what game to play, and then he got it. 
"Ok we roll all the dice, who ever gets to highest odd number wins, sound fair. But if I win I get that nice hat of yours."

Johann and Maxi had shut up a while back and was watching this shirtless old man talk about dice, man the mafia was fucked up.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 11, 2009)

Celio seemed to be surprised at this statement. "Ah! My hat? I dunno if I want to risk such a valuable possession." He paused for a moment, considering what he just said. "Well, I guess if you're gonna wager your ring..."

He moved dice around in his hand, considering the proposal. Just had to make sure there was no way of cheating this game. "Three dice, highest odd number. So first one of us rolls all three, adds up the values, notes the score, then the other one rolls all three, does the same, and we compare the two scores. That means a 17 is the best you can do, right? And what happens if we tie?" Celio knew he was going further into the details than he needed to, but he wanted to make sure he knew exactly how this was going to play out. Especially if he was going to wager his hat.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

"Well if we tie, we play out again, and of course I'm risking the ring that was the aim of the game to begin with." Sebastian laughed.

"Yes you roll first and then write down your numbers on the paper add them up and that will be your score. I'll roll write my numbers on the paper add them up and that will be my score."

The hat looked nice, but Sebastian didn't think its worth could be more than a silver mafia sky ring. But he wagered it against that to humour the boy, and mainly because he looked like he had nothing else of value.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 11, 2009)

Celio raised an eyebrow at Sebastian's statement, starting to become suspicious. "Ah, why don't you roll first? You know, to make sure I know exactly how this game works." He grinned sheepishly. "I might be a little confused on the details, you know?" 

Despite the show of ignorance, Celio's was seriously thinking over the game. He didn't know if it was something about this guy, or the fact that he had to wager his hat, but something didn't feel right about this game. As he considered the possibilities of beating the obvious win--two sixes and a five--his habit took over again, and his left hand went up to his hat, causing the ring to glow.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

"Me first, well you picked dice and I had to pick the game, and in this game you go first, I don't trust you laddy so i'll stick to my rules. That is unless you want to play a different game."

Sebastian watched as this boy tried to get him to go first, this guy was a trickster, a hustler and he was not gonna let him get a one up on him.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Rosa did not look surprised, but asked, "Then how do I find them? I have no experience in this, I never planned to become a...boss of a family. Not that I don't want to, but I just don't know what to do."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2009)

Dietrich and Francois were searching all of Rome for the elusive Malvolio. He was still not found, but the two would not give up, especially Dietrich.

"Gah! I will find you, Malvolio, even if I have to turn over every brick in this city!"

Francois merely sighed. "I don't know, Mr. Dietrich, but this is getting too difficult for the two of us. I think we should have a break first and then contact the others. They're just at the outskirts of town anyway."

The Prussian all but exploded from Francois' reluctance to continue. "ARE YOU INSANE?" He then makes a pose in the middle of the street, attracting everone's attention. "WE ARE HERE ON AN EPIC QUEST TO FIND A MYSTERIOUS MAN TO GIVE HIM THE LEGACY RINGS OF A MAFIA FAMILY! TO STOP OUR GOAL WILL BE A SIN AGAINST THE GOD OF BEER!"

Several policemen then circle Francois and Dietrich, having heard him say something about the Mafia. "What did you say, sir?" One of them asked, his rifle at the ready.

Dietrich stared down the policeman, unafraid of his rifle. Even though he wielded no weapons, while all the policemen around them were wielding rifles. The civilians distanced themselves from the debacle, not wanting to get hit by bulletfire.

"WE ARE HERE ON AN EPIC QUEST, OFFICER! I CANNOT ALLOW YOU TO OBSTRUCT OUR QUEST!" Dietrich yelled, spit coming out from his mouth and hitting the policeman's face. 

Annoyed, the policeman ordered his comrades to aim their guns at them. Francois' face paled, and as the police were about to fire the two suddenly disappeared, as if they had conjured out of there. The policemen looked confused, not sure what just happened. A priest that was walking nearby saw their sudden disappearance, shocked by what seemed to be witchcraft.

A blue blur ran up to the rooftop of a building a few blocks away. Francois was holding Dietrich by his coat, and dropped him on the roof. After getting his footing Dietrich looked at his partner, annoyed. 

"I could have handled that."

"Of course you could, Prussian. But this mission calls for finesse, something only a brillian monarch such as I possess. "

Dietrich grumbled, annoyed that the King had taken over Francois again. Still, his ability to move faster than rifle shots was very useful.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 11, 2009)

Celio sighed, defeated. "Alright, but you really can trust me. I'm gonna play by the rules of the game. It would be impolite not to." Truthfully, Celio wanted to go second to make sure Sebastian wasn't going to pull any tricks on him. Unfortunately, it didn't seem like this guy was going to allow that.

As he knelt down and shook the dice in his hand, Celio began to list a few specifications on the rules to help assuage his unsureness. "Of course, we're only allowed to roll the dice once each, no using more than these three dice, no modifying these dice, no including the other player's score in yours..." As he spoke, though, his focus seemed to be on the dice and the ground in front of him. His hand stayed on his hat, and the ring continued to glow. "Oh, and rolling an even total means you'd lose to any odd total, I guess."

After what seemed like an inordinate amount of time for rolling dice, Celio finally tossed the dice onto the floor. They tumbled along the floor for a short distance, before finally landing and revealing a six, a six, and a five.

Celio did not seemed surprised, or even relieved by this roll. Instead, he just stood up and looked to Sebastian. "Your turn."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Forza.
> 
> Dacio saw as the 2 horses and 4 people arrived at Forza castle. After a brief while he noticed it was Forza himself. The two men asked if they could help him. Dacio nodded, he was rather intimidated so he lit up a mini cigar.
> 
> ...



"Di Verde?"Luka repeated, the name was familiar, it was one that was associated with the Bianconeri family way up North in Turin."Malvolio sent you here huh?"Luka and Gio were still cautious, this man could as well be a Bianconeri assassin, almost every Mafiosi knew Malvolio and his notoriety, it was a simple lie to claim that you were sent by him. 

"If you are truly sent by Malvolio you are welcome of course but I'm just somewhat curious about why a Di Verde would break.......Ah wait a minute."It suddenly made sense to Luka, the bianconeri's current boss was a man well in his thirties that had chosen his guardians many years ago."You must be here because you are ambitious, not willing to take a role in the Bianconeri famiglia as one of dozens of soldiers."

He warmed up now, he trusted Dacio somewhat and mostly because of his last name, the Di Verde were good people that had strong ties with many Mafia families.These ties could be of use to Luka's Forza."Though before we continue I would like to see what you're capable of."Gio stepped forward but was held back by Luka."I would like to see it for myself, but thank you Giorno, it's appreciated."Luka took out his bull whip, and took a few steps back giving the two the room needed for a short sparring match and giving Dacio the time needed to prepare himself.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

With Rosa.
"My dear, they why not work for another mafia gain experience and then try your hand at doing your own?"

Malvolio thought back.
"The world of the mafia is a dangerous and stressful one, I once knew a girl driven mad with power at such a young age, maybe you should find the Tiziano or the Spina. I know a rain user can sometimes find it hard to start up as rain is more for support.

----
With Spina.
Sebastian looked at Celio. "Well it seemed like you saw through my array of tricks I could have pulled on you, so I guess I'll roll now."

Sebastian, put the three dice in his hand, and an orange glow came from his ring covering his hand, and then he threw the dice, one by one they came streaming out of his hand with a orange sheen on them. 6, 6, 6. And then he wrote down his total on the paper. 

"Guess I win boy, hand over the hat."

-----
With Forza.

Dacio was taken back by the Forza challenge.
"But sir, ah never mind."
Dacio took his cigarette out his mouth and put his hand behind his back and pulled out his twin Kama's. He started to twirl them round and round and got into stance. 

"Ok, but go easy on me."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Rosa thought for a moment and relaxed a little, smiling at Malvolio. "I can do that? It sounds practical; I don't really have any experience, so maybe I'll get some. Maybe after 10 years..." She stood up.

"But how will I find these families?" she asked, frowning.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

Malvolio smiled. "Go to Rome town center, and start your journey from there. You will find them, maybe even Forza will be interested. But I can't do all the work now can I." 

Malvolio disappeared in a flash, and after he was gone. On the floor lay 3 charcoal drawings of three men, the three bosses she should seek.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 11, 2009)

Celio sat on the floor, closed his eyes, put his hand on his chin, and thought for a moment. "Why, sir, I believe you may have been intentionally vague in your description." He opened his eyes and looked up Sebastian. "Did you mean odd total, or odd number of dice that rolled that value?"

He turned to the dice, which had an orange glow just a second ago. "Oh, also, could you tell me how you managed to do that? I have to admit, I'm rather curious."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 11, 2009)

Maxi was losing his patience about all this crap about dices, it was just way too much hassle looking at such small stupid blocks with dots on them, there were more interesting things in life then stuff like that, and these people were talking about it like it was rocket-science, he smacked his wrench down the ground cracking the floor. 

"I've had it with this crap!" He said in irritated way

He pressed a button on his backpack and it started to shake, steam pumped out of it below and set Maxi up the sky, he waved around his wrench to clear his path and blasted off.

*"..."*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Rosa placed her hand over the smirk that played with her features. She picked up the three drawings and studied them for a few minutes and then folded them up.


She stood in the town centre in room, her hands on her hips, looking around, grimacing. _This may not be so quick..._


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

Johann, looked at hole Maxi had just flown through.
"Arg I guess I have to go get him, but that was a fairly impressive trick he just did."

Sebastian looked at Celio. "Nope you got 17, which is a pretty high odd number, I just got a higher one and hence one the match."

"But Maxi, steam, flying!!" Johann started to jump about saying. "I am gonna go outside and met up him." Johann said as he ran out the door.

Sebastian started to talk again, on his paper was 18 written, he pushed it to Celio and turned the paper upside down making the 18 turn into 81. 

"Eighty one is higher than 17 so I win. And the glowing was just a little gimmick."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 11, 2009)

Celio picked up the paper, holding it so 18 read. "I win." He flipped it over so that 81 read. "I lose." He did this a few more times, declaring his victory and defeat as he did. 

There was a pause, as Celio tilted his head, contemplating the situation. Then, suddenly, he broke out into raucous laughter. Once he managed to stop himself, and, in as serious a tone as he could muster, spoke to Sebastian. "Sir, I do believe I've grown quite fond of you. But I think we are in dire need of more hats and rings if we are to properly resolve this situation."


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

"Indeed, well seeing as I won, your hat is now mine, but for the good show take this ring and keep the hat for now, consider it a loan, but remember I will be back to collect, neither of them belong to you now, they belong to the family." Sebastian smiled.

Sebastian took the ring of his necklace and gave to Celio. "The Silican Sky ring, well I guess it would be the Spina Sky ring now. Anywho, welcome to the family boy. Now hurry up and catch up to your boss." Sebastian shooed him off.

"And feel free to show up anytime, now fuck off." Sebastian said as he started to crawl back to his chair, for what one could only assume was a nap.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 11, 2009)

Celio took the ring with a broad grin. "Ah, thanks! I'd have been really torn up if I had to give up my lucky hat. And you get bet I'll come back to visit!" He called back to Sebastian as he began to run out after Johann. "I'm sure you've got a lot to teach me, after all!"

He rushed out the door, holding the ring up in his hand. "Hey, Mr. Spina! I got the ring!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2009)

> With Forza.
> 
> Dacio was taken back by the Forza challenge.
> "But sir, ah never mind."
> ...



"First lesson."Luka announced"The Forza don't take it easy in battles."The Forza boss stretched his whip wielding arm as far as he could and snapped it towards Dacio. the first strike was a foot or two the side of his head but as usual Luka started with intimidating and confusing his opponent by "cracking" the whip nearby his opponent.

But Luka made sure not to underestimate the Di Verde, mostly just because he was also a long range user and while Luka's whip required great skill and even then was difficult to use as a lethal weapon, Dacio's kama could slash his throat in one swing if Luka wasn't carefull.

Luka made his first real move,he whipped the weapon to his right, the whip wrapped itself around a branch that had fallen down from a nearby tree and Luka pulled it back in. Launching the branch towards Dacio.


----------



## Serp (Apr 12, 2009)

Dacio pretended to be intimidated by the whip cracks, he didn't want to seem too cocky to the Forza.

Dacio could tell where the length of the whip + Forza's arm length would reach when cracked and could figure out the attack radius. Even with that it made it difficult to find an attack opening.

Forza lunged a tree branch at Dacio, at that velocity he couldn't dodge it, so he brought his Kama up to his chest to take the full force of the attack. The branch hit him, making him stumble and almost fall back. He then jumped sideways and rolled along the floor before pulling out his gun.

"Arg looks like short range is not gonna cut it. And as you say if the Forza don't take it easy in battles neither will I."

Dacio fired a volley of shots at the nearby tree branch making it fall, directly over Forza and his associate.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2009)

The tree branch from above was about to fall on top him, Luka reacted instantly and reversed the hold of the weapon.He gripped the section a few feet from the handle and with his other hand he started swinging the handle rapidly.When the branch smacked against the weighted handle it smashed straight trough the branch though parts of it still rained down on him and he ended up with scratches in his face and on his hands. Nothing a quick Sun flame session couldn't fix.

With a smaller attack radius Luka quickly stepped forward in order to get Dacio within his range.As he was running he continued spinning his weighted handle and when had closed the gap he swung the handle forward, intending to have it smash into Dacio's chest.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 12, 2009)

Maxi got up out of some bushes and brushed off some dirt and removed some thorns

"Well that really didn't go as planned..."

he removes the jetpack from his back and dismantles it immediatly collecting the parts and storing them in a bag he had carried over his shoulder all the time.

His new boss found him quickly
"Johann, dragging this stuff around is hell, have we gotten some way of transportation so I can put my stuff in that?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2009)

With Constantino-

"Ah, 2,000 Lira, Very good my furry friend. But not good enough! You know how much stuff costs now a days! We need at least 5,000 if we want to get to Mt. Etna!" The rabbit just looked at him, put it's ears back and violently shook it's nose. "DON'T GIVE ME THAT! YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU COULD HAVE DONE BETTER!" the rabbits eyes narrowed and it's nose shook even more violently. "OH! So you're bringing THAT up now!"

With Joseph and Draco-

"I wonder, What will our guardians be like." Joseph rubs his chin.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

The girls breath came in heavy pants as the metallic ring of their clashing swords echoed around the courtyard.  “I will get you this time!”  Kiya growled as she once again charged her sister.

“Not likely!”  Heather said in return as she easily blocked her sisters blow.

“Gah!”  Kiya let out as she backed up and swung a high arc at Heather.

“Won’t you ever learn?”  Heather said chuckling slightly through her panting breath locking the swords in front of them.  “Your breath stinks you know that?”

“What?”  Kiya said loosening her grip as she looked at her sister horrified.  “It doesn’t does it?”  she said panicking slightly.

“See you don’t learn!”  Heather said sweeping her leg against her sisters, causing Kiya to fall to ground.

“Damn it!”  Kiya said angrily as she pounded her fist on the ground and glared up at her sister.

Heather laughed as she straddled her sisters hips and squatted over her.  “You will never get me with the sword.”

“Maybe not….but there are other ways.”  Kiya said grinning as she kicked up her legs and knocked Heather off.

“Why you…” Heather growled moving to pounce on her now rising sister.

“It’s the same thing every time isn’t it?”  Another voice said causing them to look up grinning sheepishly.  “Your Papa wants to see you.” she said raising an eyebrow at the two girls then chuckled.  “You better clean up first.  You are suppose to be ladies you know…”

“Yes ma’am…” they both said in unison as they stood smiling at the housekeeper that was much like a mother to them.

“Hurry along.  I will tell him he can speak to you at dinner.” she added and went back to the house.

The girls giggled and looked at each other then took off racing for the bath house.  The rules unspoken they decided this will determine the winner.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 12, 2009)

Inside Mt. Etna-

"I wonder, What will our guardians be like." Joseph rubs his chin. Unknown to the young mafia boss, Savio had made his way inside the volcano and was lying on a large platform of hardened magma that stood high above where the two were standing.

Savio looked down, "So, that's him huh?" He looks down at Joseph. He takes out his pistol and spins it around a few times. He then leans back on the platform and begins to polish it, "Wonder what I'm supposed to be doing here? I guess I'll just wait it out." He lies down flat on his back, "But I do want some more action, those five guys just weren't enough for today."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2009)

With Joseph-

"Hmm?" Draco had felt an odd presence in the room. "What is it Draco?" Joseph turned to him. "I felt a slight killing intent, just for a brief moment..." He comments. "Someone is here... I know it." He removed the spontoon from his back and began to spin it around. "There' somewhere around here." He narrowed his eyes. "Sigh..." Joseph placed his hand on his forehead. "It's probably nothing, you're over reacting again." But it was too late, Draco took off running up the Volcano. "PLEASE DON'T DO THIS!" Joseph sighed. "Why is it so hard to make him sit down...."

With Constantino-

He could see Mt. Etna in the distance, 30 more minutes and he should be there. He rides atop a carriage, His bunny standing up on his head. The proud look on his face. "I Will be apart of the mafia. I will." He crosses his arms.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2009)

With the police gone, Francois and Dietrich continued their hunt for Malvolio.

"This is too hard. I am a king, I do not need to work this hard." The King complained.

Dietrich mumbled incoherently, annoyed by his change of companions. The King was annoying, no matter what was happening.

"Why couldn't he have paired me up with the russian, at least she's quiet and dedicated to the job." He thought. 

The two continued their search through the night, entering the seedier areas of Rome. Despite being so close to the Vatican areas like these still existed.

Dietrich and The King entered a dimly-lit bar. There were several people inside, who glanced at the two briefly before returning to whatever they were doing. 

"One beer please." Dietrich asked.

"We don't serve beer." The bartender said bluntly.

Before Dietrich could begin a tirade on the wonders of beer The King punched him in the gut, causing Dietrich to fall to his knees.

"Two Champagnes, if you please." The King said to the bartender.

Outside, a cloaked man smirked, watching the outlines of the two through the glass windows of the tavern.

"Interesting...but I cannot give them what they seek without their leader. Perhaps..."

The cloaked man laughed, and then disappeared into the darkness.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 13, 2009)

Mt. Etna-

Draco rushes up the wall of the volcano headed right for Savio's location, "Looks like I figured out what I'll be doing." He leans over watching Draco approach, but he stops it by leaping off of his position and then landing on his shoulders and then pushing off, sending him right back to the ground.

He draws one of his pistols as he goes down, "He never said anything about killing his sidekick." He takes aim but then puts his pistol away, deciding against it, "I think I'll practice my sword play a little."

He draws his schimitar and spins it around a few times before moving in. He clashes with Draco's spontoon, "Just remember, you brought this upon yourself." He says leaning so far in that Draco can see his own reflection in Savio's sunglasses.


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2009)

With Spina
---
Johann had finally caught up with Maxi.
"What do you mean something to carry it around, our horses are all ready laden with supplies, maybe we should get a cart?"

Just then Celio arrived, exclaiming that he had gotten the ring.
"Wow you got the Sky ring, thats 3 rings down 4 to go. This might be a long journey."
Johann looked down on the paper and saw the remaining addresses and sighed.

After they had been traveling a bit longer, a group of say 7 men ambushed them, brandishing knives and sword.
_"GIVE US YOUR MONEY!" _The shouted.

----
With Dacio.
Forza had swung the handle of the whip towards Dacio. He couldn't dodge it completely the range was too close, he was fucked. Dacio pivoted to the side trying to dodge it, but instead it hit his left shoulder smashing him backwards and the loud sound of an elbow popping could be heard all around the Forza estate.

"Arg!" Dacio said as he rolled across the floor, his shoulder in pain. Before Forza could get any closer, he fumbled and pulled out a mini cigar and lit it while laying in the dirt, feeling the pain crawl over the left side of his body.

He took a draw from the cigarette. "Ah fuck!" he exclaimed.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2009)

"You're the one who brought his killing intent and focused it on my boss!" Draco shouts, head butting Savio. "Please stop this." Joseph sighed. "NO WAY!" Draco pushes Savio away and the two charger at eachother. "Excuse me." FWAM! Both of them were slammed into the floor. "But we have an important meeting." The caretaker adjusts his tie and looks over towards Joseph. "We still have one more who will meet us today. Though it seems he is running late. Please, will you all join me in the dining hall and we will prepare a nice snack before the meeting."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 13, 2009)

By this point, Celio had replaced the ring Malvolio gave him with the Spina Sky ring, carrying Malvolio's ring in his pocket. He took a look around at the surrounding bandits. 

"This really is an interesting place, isn't it, Mr. Spina? Though these guys are more talkative than the last group I ran into." His head tilted in thought, and he spoke again, this time to the bandits. "Say, do you know them? I don't really know their names or what they look like, but they tried to mug me before. I suppose you wouldn't know them, though, unless you're running a city-wide racket."

He didn't seem to have cared that the bandits had just demanded their money. Nor did he seem to consider them any sort of a threat.


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2009)

"Oh well looks like, this is gonna be...interesting I have never had to fire this before."
Johann pulls out his gun and points it at the bandits.
But one of them quickly runs up and slashes at Johann, just above his knee.

"Arg!" The pain was that bad but the disrespect, he started to shoot a few of the bandits, the flame on his ring just leaking out. 

The other bandits then surrounded Celio and Maxi.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 13, 2009)

> With Dacio.
> Forza had swung the handle of the whip towards Dacio. He couldn't dodge it completely the range was too close, he was fucked. Dacio pivoted to the side trying to dodge it, but instead it hit his left shoulder smashing him backwards and the loud sound of an elbow popping could be heard all around the Forza estate.
> 
> "Arg!" Dacio said as he rolled across the floor, his shoulder in pain. Before Forza could get any closer, he fumbled and pulled out a mini cigar and lit it while laying in the dirt, feeling the pain crawl over the left side of his body.
> ...



"Very impressive, you managed to leave some marks."Luka commented as his fingers touched the scratches on his face."And how marvelous."Excitedly Luka approached Dacio while Gio went and called assistance and his father.
"Not only did you take it like a man."Luka quickly added."I mean the dislocation ofcourse."He then continued with what he was saying."But here you are, smoking a cigar in style, I like you already Di Verde."

Luka helped Dacio up and by this time Gio and some guards had arrived and helped Dacio inside. Gio's father, Francesco, the former Sun guardian had arrived as well, carrying a golden lantern.He was holding it by the handle above with one hand and the other was placed inside the opening of the lantern."Hold this near him."The older man told one of the guards and the guard complied, holding the lantern near Dacio.

The lantern was a non offensive flame item, it was made in manner that a large amount of Dying Will could be stored in it, and it then slowly basked those near it with the flame. This was really only useful for healing with the Sun flame, all of the other attributes were useless with it. I mean what use could a slow degeneration effect, any target of worth would move out of the way when it started to feel it's effects.

Francesco took a look at Luka's wounds, then told Gio that he could take care of these scratches and so Gio got to work while Francesco started with Dacio."Ah I see you've already started treatment yourself."He commented on the cigar.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2009)

_Florence, Italy_

Natasha Ivanovich entered the Sette hideaway in Florence. Their leader knew a lot about the complex catacombs hidden all over the city, and had used them as Sette's base of operations. 

"Where did I put that clock...." She thought. She was now wearing traditional Italian clothing, complete with a  veil that covered her white hair.

She was startled when she saw their base ruined, furniture and carpets torn to bits.

"Antonio will not like this..." Natasha thought as she raced out of the hideaway and went to her leader's home.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 14, 2009)

Savio sheaths his sword and looks over at Joseph, "Hey, so you must be my target! Don't worry, I'm not 100% sure I'm supposed to kill you. I'm actually pretty sure I'm not supposed to, but we'll have to see huh." He says with his trademark grin on.

He then looks to Draco, "You're heads pretty hard, I'm still pretty sure I could slice through it or put a bullet right through it pretty easily though, so I'd watch out." He says with a grin here as well, "So, how about those snacks?" He walks slightly ahead of the group headed down the hall.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

Savio sheaths his sword and looks over at Joseph, "Hey, so you must be my target! Don't worry, I'm not 100% sure I'm supposed to kill you. I'm actually pretty sure I'm not supposed to, but we'll have to see huh." He says with his trademark grin on. "OI!!!! DON'T INSULT MY BOSS LIKE THAT!!!!" Draco shouts. "It's fine it's fine." Joseph sweatdrops and tries to calm him down.

He then looks to Draco, "You're heads pretty hard, I'm still pretty sure I could slice through it or put a bullet right through it pretty easily though, so I'd watch out." Draco's eye twitches. "I'll murder you while you sleep and dance upon your grave." He says with a grin here as well, "So, how about those snacks?" He walks slightly ahead of the group headed down the hall. "Yes! How about those snacks indeed!" Joseph tried to calm everyone down and led them into the dining hall where a nice lunch was being prepared. "Today's lunch is roasted beef with salad and potato soup. Do enjoy."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 14, 2009)

Savio sits down at the table and begins to eat his soup and salad in a very polite manor. All of a sudden he draws his sword and extends it across the table, near Joseph. Draco shoots up from his seat and prepares to attack Savio but stops when he slices a piece of roasted beef with his sword.

He picks it up with the sword and drops it on his plate. He sheaths his blade and starts to eat cut it up and eat it like normally, "So, what are we doing here again?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

The butler clears his throat. "Young master Joseph is the head of the Tiziano family. Obviously a mafia family." he comments "The problem with this is, however, He lacks the guardians for the family." The butler turns to Savio. "You have been chosen to be a guardian or Caporegime." He comments. "It would be best for you all to get along. We have one more who must arrive before i go into full explanation." He bows. "Please, do enjoy your meal for the time being."

Outside-

"Hmm." Constantino rubs his chin. "Do you think this is the place." He looks at the building. Hops looks down at him with a blank stare. "I know, It's the only building located at a freaking volcano, get off my back will ya?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 15, 2009)

"Guardian or Caporegime...Caporegime sounds cooler but Guardian is so much easier to say." Suddenly a furry head pops out of Savio's shirt and looks at him, "Oh, hey Twitch, forgot you were in there." He pulls out the creature and reveals that it is a ferret.

He places it on the table and tosses it some of the meat, "So what's your take on my title?" The animal scurries around, knocking over a few glasses before finally stopping, looking at Savio and tilting it's head, "Yea, I know, I thought I was gona' have to kill someone, who'da thought!" He begins to chuckle along with the ferret.


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2009)

With Forza
Dacio smiled, "Most times this is all I need." The flames from the sun lantern where slowly neededing his muscles back to top performance, with another pop and some fleeting pain his shoulder was back in place, and all of his minor wounds where also clearing up. 

"So what now."

----
Savio and Joseph

With a flash, Malvolio appeared before these two men.
"So what developments do we have here?" Malvolio asked with a smile.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Rosa walked out of a casino. "Tch...nobody. How hard is it to find those people?!" 

She walked faster and more impatiently. She had no idea where she was walking to, she just was trying to calm her frustration. It was quiet and she was in a secluded area. After a few more minutes of walking, she heard some noise. First talking...then gunshots. _I should see what's going on...but gunshots? I don't have my amour on or my sword with me. Very risky._ 

She quickly climbed up a high tree, lifting up her skirt as it got in the way. Rosa stood at the top, unnoticed and viewed the fight. She looked closely at the man with the gun and then the drawings. _Spina boss?_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 15, 2009)

> With Forza
> Dacio smiled, "Most times this is all I need." The flames from the sun lantern where slowly neededing his muscles back to top performance, with another pop and some fleeting pain his shoulder was back in place, and all of his minor wounds where also clearing up.
> 
> "So what now."



"Giorno will show you and the twins to their rooms, in the meantime I will have to pick something up for you three."Luka replied."How about I meet all of you in the meeting hall in a few minutes?"Gio and the twins had arrived now, after Gio had healed up Luka's scratches and had the horses be brought back to their stables.

Luka had to meet with his father first, the rings were still in his possession and his father wanted to to personally over see who received the Forza rings.
But today had been a good day, not one but two guardians, technically three but the twins would share a single position.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 15, 2009)

With a flash, Malvolio appeared before these two men.
"So what developments do we have here?" Malvolio asked with a smile

"Hey! Uh...whatever your name is! I'm glad you sent me over here, I haven't eaten this good in a while!" He says shoving more food down his throat, "Turns out I'm a Guardian! Not sure if that was part of the plan, but whatever. So when do I get payed?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2009)

With Dacio
The man known as Giorno showed Dacio into the Forza estate. 
"So what do you think is gonna happen?" Dacio asked the twins, that had just recently appeared. "Oh by the way I didn't catch your names."

----

With Savio
"Ah so your a guardian now, it all went as planned."
Malvolio then smirked.
"There is this girl, Rosa." he said handing the drawing of her over to Joseph and Savio.
"Is a very strong user of the already rare rain flame, I believe she has sought out the Spina, but it would not be fair of me not to inform you of her."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 15, 2009)

Celio decided it may be past time for talking once one of the bandits slashed at the man he was now supposed to be guarding. Not a stellar start for him, now that he thought about it. He would have to make it up by taking care of these men.

"Yeah yeah, I know. Let me just get it." The statement was vague enough to imply that Celio was reaching for his money when he put his hand inside his coat. He fingered the brim of his hat, bringing it down over his forehead. This allowed him a view of his new ring, which had begun to glow a bright orange. So that was what they had spoke of before.

It came to him more clearly than it ever had before. One of the bandits had deduced that Celio was instead reaching for a weapon, and had stabbed at him with his knife. But Celio could see where the blade would land, and bent his body just out of the way. Celio pulled out his own knife at that exact moment, bringing it out across the man's arm, opening up a deep gash.

This obviously garnered the attention of the other bandits, but that as Celio intended. Better to bring attention away from Spina--he was supposed to be his guardian, after all.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2009)

A small rat-faced guy wearing a bandana stood against Maxi, brandishing a curved dagger.

"So you won't give in as well eh?" the man smirked.
He made a quick jab with the knife, Maxi dodged the first one by extracting his chest backward, the man quickly followed up by a slash towards the face, Maxi's face was now closer by and easier to hit.

He quickly stuck his wrench infront of his face, luckily it was good positioned blocking the knife, damaging the point of the knife.

Maxi pushed the man backward with his foot and held his wrench behind his back.

"TAKE THIS!!" with a leap he swung down the wrench on the skull of his opponent, and cracking sound was heard and blood gushed out.

"Phew.."
He wiped off some sweat, and held his wrench low.
There were still opponents left, Maxi had to be carefull.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2009)

Natasha reaches Antonio's house, accompanied by several Sette agents. 

"Borgia! We've been attacked!" Natasha yelled as she entered the house. Antonio was having dinner when he heard this.

Surprised, he jumps out of his seat, his mouth still half full with fish, and picks up a few small bombs from a cabinet in his bedroom."What? That's impossible! How did they find out where the base was?" He yells to Natasha, who was sitting inside Antonio's living room.

"That's a secret, Mr. Di Borgia." A cloaked man was sitting on Antonio's bed, sipping some wine. 

"You!" 

Natasha and the other agents rush to Antonio's room in the second floor. Upon seeing the cloaked figure Natasha took a sword from one of the agents and rushed him. The figure diappeared, and seemed to have materialized behind Antonio.

"I'll tell everything in Rome."

Antonio turns and is about to fling a bomb at the figure, but he was not there.

"Natasha, contact Dietrich and Francois. We're going to Rome."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

"There is this girl, Rosa." he said handing the drawing of her over to Joseph and Savio. "Is a very strong user of the already rare rain flame, I believe she has sought out the Spina, but it would not be fair of me not to inform you of her." Joseph accepted the picture but was a bit confused. "Why would you inform us of her. It doesn't seem like it would make a difference if you did or didn't..." He was slightly suspicious of this mans actions. "Information is the most valuable thing in the world." A voice calls out from behind. "Ah, Young Master Constantino. It's so delightful of you to join us." The caretaker bowed. "I had heard you hated people and gatherings." 

Constantino was quiet, he didn't answer the mans question. He said his peace and would simply watch from here on out. "Is he to be a guardian?" Joseph looked to his caretaker. "The keeper of the clouds." he responds. "I do hope you will put aside your distaste for gatherings long enough to hear us out."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 16, 2009)

Savio sits back, eating with his ferret, "Wow, more and more people just keep showing up," He puts down his fork and knife and then leans back in his chair, "But this is taking a little too long for my tastes."

He looks around at all the guests, "So, it looks like more than enough people are here. A better explanation like you promised would be good old man." he says turning to the caretaker.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

"Hehe, Yes, as promised i will explain things further now." Miliano bows. "You see, Master Joseph is the head of the Tiziano family, A mafia family housed here in Sicily." He comments. "The family has bases all over, with a reach that extends cross the entire island. upon his fathers death bed i recieved my final orders. Advise Master Joseph on the ways of our family and, aid him in the gathering of his gaurdians. You've been called here, As i was called here by my boss. To become a guardian and to protect the Tiziano family." He bowed to Malvolio. "It's good to see you again. I do thank you for your help in this matter."

"The life of a mafia member is not an easy one. You will face many opponents, some stronger then you could have ever imagined. I will aid you in the discovery of your flame and teach you to wield it." They all blinked. "flame?" Joseph asked. "Ah, Yes.. The dying will flame." He comments. "It was found by the Vongola family. Even we have just barely learned of it's secrets." He sighed. "It seems... explaining this will be harder then i thought."


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2009)

With Spina
----
Johann looked at Maxi.
"My God, I never thought you had it in you Maxi." 
While he was speaking another one of the bandits, was getting quite angered and charged at Johann. Johann raised his gun and shot the guy three times in his chest.
"Arg these Roman's just don't learn, back in Florence we are at least civil."
As Johann began to shoot down some of the remaining bandits.

------
With Savio
Malvolio nodded.
"I informed you as rain types are powerful allies and even worse enemies, and I notice you do not have one, but for this girl I myself cannot see where she would be best suited, so I thought I should share the knowledge."

And with that, the familiar blue flash and Malvolio was gone.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 16, 2009)

"I have to admit," Celio mentioned as he stuck out a foot and tripped one of the bandits. "The people I ran into before seemed a lot more polite than these guys." The falling man received a knee to the face and a push away from Celio. 

"Still, you don't have to be so fatal with them." Celio demonstrated his point by parrying another man's knife with his, then taking the man down with a punch in the throat. As the man limply fell to the ground, Celio scratched the back of his head. "I sure hope he's ok. It would be really embarrassing to badly hurt someone right now."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 16, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Dacio
> The man known as Giorno showed Dacio into the Forza estate.
> "So what do you think is gonna happen?" Dacio asked the twins, that had just recently appeared. "Oh by the way I didn't catch your names."



"We have no idea to be honest."They spoke in unison, Violet though, the right one, added."I do hope he brings us presents, he strikes me as that charming, here's a diamond ring, kinda mafia prince, don't you think so sis?"Sapphire just facepalmed, they generally acted similar but Sapphire was a more realistic then her sister.

"I'm sorry, she's a bit a of an airhead."She told Dacio."My name is Sapphire and this is Violet, together we are Zatanna Zatara though, we based our magic act on the illusion of there being no twins, only the single Zatanna Zatara."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Rosa watched the fight with little interest now. Just finish already. She was tempted to join in but her attacks weren't very strong...only with a sword. She sighed and smiled, thinking about her favourite, valuable sword. _It would kill me if that was gone._ She clenched her fists and sat down on the branch. _If this family doesn't accept me then I have two other possible choices. I hope this one does, it'll be a bother to find the other bosses. Unless they find me first. How can they tell that I am a rain user?_ She thought about it, resting her fave in her hands, swinging her legs childishly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 17, 2009)

_Afternoon, Rome_

A non-stop carriage ride from Florence allowed Natasha and Antonio to get to Rome quickly. The two had not slept since being attacked last night by the cloaked figure.

"That man...he resembles the person our client is hunting...Malvolio." Natasha said while toying with one of her clocks.

"It is possible... he may have known about our job concerning him, and attacked us first, as a sign that he will not cooperate. "

"Annoying."

"He won't be after my bombs subdue him." 

Their carriage stops at a bar in the seedier areas of the city. As they step out of the carriage, a man is thrown out of the bar, bruised and beaten.

"MOCK THE GLORIOUS BEAUTY OF BEER AGAIN AND I WILL KILL YOU!" A man yelled from inside the bar.

Antonio facepalmed. He specifically asked Dietrich not to cause trouble.

"We brought beer. That would pacify him."

Francois stepped out of the bar, and met with Antonio and Natasha.

"Hope the ride wasn't rough on you guys." The timid Frenchman said. "What brings you here? We still haven't found Malvolio yet."

"Malvolio attacked us in Florence. He said he'd be here." Antonio told Francois. The frenchman's eyes change to a blood red.

"FOOL! WE SHALL HUNT HIM DOWN AND RIP HIS ORGANS OUT! RAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Francois grabs a random bystander and flings him to the sky with superhuman strength. "KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL!"

Antonio sighed. "Why does the murderer have to manifest now?"'


----------



## Serp (Apr 17, 2009)

Dacio smiled, twins fuck yeah!
"Hello, Violet. Hello Sapphire." Dacio said while doing a short bow. "How every nice to meet you. I myself am Dacio di Verde."

Thinking over what Violet said. He turned to Sapphire and added. "Actually I will have to side with your sister on this, he does seem like he has alot of diamonds and being a mafia prince, rings are often on the menu."

Dacio started to think, magic and twins, it was straight out of a story book, the erotic kind. He actually thought a bit of drool was about to come out his mouth. 
"I hope to later be able to witness your magic act or even participate in one." Dacio smiled at the twins, he couldn't tell which one he liked better, but why chose when he could be around them both.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 18, 2009)

"Why, nice to meet you as well."The spoke in unison but Sapphire added."Very nice."Though neither of them never were this boy crazy, mostly because they spent most of their teens practicing magic so they still had to catch up on that but mostly this whole mafia thing excited them, they had a thing for dangerous men that were sharply dressed.Perhaps too modern for their time, as it was still the time of arranged marriages but one aspect they liked about this new adventure was that they might escape their arranged marriages like this, both of them currently on the run because of it.

"Oh yeah sure."Sapphire replied."We still have to pick up our equipment though but I'm sure we can at least do a little magic."


----------



## Serp (Apr 18, 2009)

Dacio smiled. "Magic is always good."
He looked back at Forza and then back to the girls. "I suppose we should hurry up and see what is in store for us."

-----
With Spina.
Johann was jumping around and shooting the shit out of the bandits, some had decided to run away, but they were not fast enough to evade the bullets. Maxi and Ceilo were also clearing up nicely. In the end they were all dead. 

"Fuck if they belongs to another family we could have a war on our hands. But as for now oh well."

They had finished their battle and was just about ready to start moving.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 19, 2009)

Malvolio nodded."I informed you as rain types are powerful allies and even worse enemies, and I notice you do not have one, but for this girl I myself cannot see where she would be best suited, so I thought I should share the knowledge."And with that, the familiar blue flash and Malvolio was gone. Joseph let out a sigh and nodded. "I suppose his reasons are good enough." He commented. "But, Onto more pressing matters, am i, supposed to obtain other guardians or have you found them already?" Milliano smirks. 

"I've found for you, two guardians. The rest you must find for yourself as you found Draco." He then put an evelope on the table. "You've held the rings for many years. But now is the time to distbrute them." He smirked. "First however, I would like to see how the family works together. And within this evelope is a target. The target is quite strong, so teamwork will be a must. But don't fear, should you lose to him, I will be there to clean up the mess."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa flipped off the brach and jumped down on to the ground, landing steadily. She stood up, dusting off her skirt.

She glanced at the dead men on the ground and then at the three men, looking the Spina Boss directly.

"Hello. Mr. Malvolio told me that three families were looking for rain guardians. I am assuming you know Mr. Malvolio. I am searching for families and just so happened to find you first." 

She held out the crumpled drawing in front of him.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

Maxi started laughing immensely at the girl that suddenly stood before them.
He wiped away some tears from the laughter
"A woman? Guardian? Bwahahaha...Go back to your kitchen! Bwahahahaha!" It was a real joke, a woman in this time, fighting? Maybe in 200 years but not here and now.

He walked away
"Boss! Let's go! I need to take care of my mechanics, we can't be bothered by muggers and little girlies!"


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa laughed humourlessly, and shook her head, slightly amused. "Oh really? I should of expected this, to communicate with uncouth people like yourself. Do you think that I am just someone you can walk over? Try to educate yourself into being less crude, for I cannot be bothered to waste my time associating with discourteous people." said Rosa in a cold, cynical tone, covering her sardonic smirk with her hand.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 19, 2009)

Celio was about to give a much more welcoming statement when Maxi broke out into laughter. He hadn't quite expected that. Given, he had taken he being sent by Malvolio on her word, and already felt rather trusting of Malvolio, but there was nothing to indicate that she was the guardian they were looking for. Still, she had come all this way to see them.

He decided it was best to give some trust Malvolio's words. "I don't know, Mr. Spina. Malvolio did send her after all. And shouldn't we at least see what she can do with the rings? It would be impolite to just send her away." He then turned to Rosa, given her response to Maxi, "Though you may want to temper your words, miss. I don't think insulting a guardian is an effective way of getting the same job."


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Johann turned to Maxi.
"Yes she is a woman, and thus beneath us. But she has a sharp tongue, normally that would get her into trouble one would assume, but for a guardian it seems decent."

Johann looked at the picture of himself, that she held out it was a well drawn picture of him, almost perfect as if he had been stopped in time and his image written down. 

"Well she is a rain user, we need one of them, and from what info I have gathered they are more support types, you know doing girly things."

Johann looked around to Celio and Maxi. "Its upto you guys, can she tag along on a probationary period?"


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa tilted her head and looked at Celio. "I am not going to apologise for what I said as I was only telling the truth. I am not begging to become a guardian for this family, I have other choices too. If I am not accepted here then I will search somewhere else."

She then looked at Johann, deciding to ignore his first sentence grudgingly. _Girly things?_ She clenched her fist, almost about to lose her temper. _Should I check the other families before I try this one?_

"Nevermind. I will try somewhere else first." Her temper was boiling and she bit her tongue to prevent herself from saying anything else.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 19, 2009)

Celio frowned at Rosa's response. "Leaving without even showing us what a rain guardian can do? Aw, I was hoping to see that." With as little knowledge as he had about the flames, it would be exceptionally helpful to be able to see some use of them first-hand. 

He couldn't quite call what Spina and Maxi did polite behavior--not that he could call Rosa's actions polite either--but what was he to do? His duty was to the Spina's guardian, and he was outnumbered here anyway. "We could at least see how capable she is, you know." There was really no reason not to see what she can do, all the better if they were impressed.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Johann chucked. "You remind me of my wife in a way, headstrong. But is this gonna be one of the best chances you get, if any? So you might as well please Ceilo and show some flames, that is if you even have a ring?"

"But if you have other choices feel free to go with them."
Johann turned to Maxi, and whispered "Maybe we can find a man later ey?"

---------
With the Spaniards 
"Captain we reach Italy in a short while, what are the plans when we get there."
The captain looked up, and rose his hand with two spiral ensignia'd rings to the sky. His voice was croaky, and his mind was almost mush, as with these evil rings without being benevolent could lead to your mind being warped.
"We destroy and purge the Cosa Nostra, the devils!" He spoke with a devilish tone.

"Yes, captain!" said 5 other men behind him.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

She gave a little smile to Celio. "Sorry if I was rude to you. Malvolio thought it would be better for me to have more experience before making my own family. I am supposed to be the Destino family boss." she added.

"I will see." said Rosa, turning to Johann, her expression stiff. "If I have chances with another family, I hope you have some luck to find a Rain user for yours."

"Thank you, though." she said to Celio, her voice a little softer.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Johann's eye widened. "A boss ey?" 
He looked from Rosa to Maxi to Ceilo.
"Maybe, she could help us, being a boss and all. Now I must see you flame usage?"

And then Johann pulled out his gun and pointed it at Rosa. "We can make a game of it."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

Maxi grinned at what Johann told him, it became even more interesting now that the girl was suppossed to be a boss.

He sat down and looked excited

"Sit down Celio, this might get interesting!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 19, 2009)

Celio smiled back at Rosa. _See? You just need to be nice to people and they'll be nice ba--GUN?_ He nearly fell over in surprise when Spina pulled out his gun. 

He stepped out to push Spina's gun away, but managed to stop himself. Spina wouldn't _actually_ shoot someone like this, right? I mean, he was just about to watch her walk off, and her being a boss would just make it _worse_ if he hurt her. But testing out rain abilities by pointing--god forbid, firing--a gun at them? What kind of ability was Rain supposed to give?

Maxi bade him to sit down, and after looking at each of the three, he reluctantly agreed. "So, uh, forgive my ignorance, but what's the Rain ability supposed to do?"


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa smirked again and sighed. "A game you say? Explain the rules. But, if there is going to be any fighting, you must let me get my sword."

She looked at Celio. "Rain type flames can weaken other flames, substances and attacks such as illusions, rendering then almost completely ineffective. The stronger the flames, the weaker the enemy's attacks become."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

Maxi was suprised of the girls knowledge

"Genkaku? H-How is that possible?" (sorry lol I like the word for illusion)

He lit up his thunder flame on his ring and looked at it
"I wonder what this might do for me...Can I use it as a powersource perhaps..."

He got lost in thoughts, thinking of structures which could make use of this great flame.

he took out pen and paper and made drawings and made small notes.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa glanced at Maximiliano and said, "Thunder flames are the most solid flames and carry the same properties of lightning. They can be used as shield against even physical attacks and you can create your own weapon with it."

Rosa was a quick learner and remembered what every flame did off by heart when she was first taught.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 19, 2009)

Maxi gave his thumbs up and wrote it down, he was thankfull for the information.

He threw a large chisel over towards Rosa as gratitude

"Use this, it's not the same as the sword, but the shape and the weight match pretty evenly, so you could use that for this little skirmish." He smiles at her.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 19, 2009)

Celio nodded his head. "Ah, I see, I see. I guess I have the Sky flame, so--" He paused. Weaken substances--did that mean? He jumped to his feet. "Mr. Spina, you're going to _shoot_ her?" 

The only effective way for a gun to test the Rain flame seemed to be to test if it could stop a bullet. That seemed to be a perfectly good way to test--quick response time, stopping a fast moving object, one that wouldn't normally be pushed back easily. But if the test was failed, the person would get _shot._ That was a pretty significant flaw in the test.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

She looked at him with surprise. "You really don't know the properties of your own flame?" She grimaced but then caught the chisel, surprised again. She strained a smile and muttered, "Thank you..."

She grinned slightly, listening to Celio. "All my sword training has given me very fast reflexes. Even if the bullet miraculously manages to hit me, my flames will make it harmless. I am a strong Rain user, my flames are not weak."


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Johann smiled. "Maxi doing something nice for a girl, he has something else on his mind thats for sure."

Johann pointed his gun back at Rosa. "So little lady, since you know so much about the different sparkly fires and whatnot care to tell what mine does."
And then the purple cloud flame burst out of his ring and started to blaze.

Before Johann pulled the trigger.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa frowned._ I will keep my guard up; what if he tries to shoot me while explaining?_

Rosa took a step back, a little cautious. "Why don't you know about your own flame? I thought you were a boss? Well, anyway, cloud flames and cloud flame-based weapons absorb other flames to grow in size, and can even cause phenomenal growth in human beings if their bodies are altered..."


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Johann thought about that for a moment. 
"Well that doesn't really help me at this time does it. I am a boss but everyone has to learn sometime."
His gun still pointed it at the woman.

"Now lets see if all that knowledge comes in handy in a fight."
Johann pulled the trigger 2 times, shooting two bullets towards the woman.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa ran back in a zig-zag shaped line as blue flames engulfed the chisel she was holding. Blue flames leaked out from her ring, surrounding her hand. She tracked the bullet with her eyes and with the chisel, deflected them. They clattered noisily on to the ground.

"It will take more than that for it to be a challenge, I have fast reflexes. I think it is important for Rain users to be athletic. You could do a lot using your flame and those bullets." she said.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

This was the first Flame user Johann had ever fought she was more experienced with her flames than anyone he had met or even seen so far, except maybe Sebastian.

"Hmm very good, then I don't have to take it easy on you."
Johann pulled out a second gun, this gun he didn't like to let people know he had it was sort of his trump card.

He started to shoot rapidly, he was starting to get pissed a woman was telling him what to do, or how to do things. The purple flame started to cover his gun and then the bullets coming out of it. But due to them being metal the propagation really had nothing to work with, but it still strengthed his shots.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

She continued her dodging pattern, hitting the bullets with the chisel. She wasn't as good as she would've been with her sword but it was all she had. The bullets had more force now and she made a mental note not to underestimate him. Another seven bullets flew towards her, five hit the chisel and two were going to hit her hand. She swung her fist up, the flames growing bigger as the bullets just grazed her knuckles.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

"Wow you lowered the force of my bullets." Johann commented on the fact that her hand was not swiss cheese.

"Ey Maxi what do you make of this one, now." Johann turned to Maxi.

"And girl, you know there was plenty of knives of weapons you could have taken from one of these corpses." Johann waved his hands over the dead bodies of the bandits.

"But fear not, its an idea that takes a man to come up with."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

"Well, if you must know why I did not pick a weapon from them, it is because I do not want to touch their filthy weapons - if it was an emergency then yes, I would. But I do not see you as much of a challenge. I prefer to use something long and wide. I am not attacking so I do not need to use a knife." She looked at him disdainfully. "So have you finished playing your little game now?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 19, 2009)

Truth be told, Celio was heavily considering stepping in once he saw Spina pull out the second gun. Things looked to be getting dangerous at that point, and really attacking someone from another family would be a bad idea. He calmed down considerably when Spina put his guns down.

But he was very impressed by Rosa's show of the Rain flame. "That was pretty amazing, miss, to be able to block bullets like that. Are all the flames that strong?" If anyone with those rings was able to get flames that strong, there must be some pretty impressive people out there in the world. Just the thought made him giddy, especially wondering about the things he could do.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Johann had returned his guns to his hostlers.
"The comment on the weapons, shows you really are a girl and not mafia. But you showed some good stuff."

Johann walked and placed a hand on Celio shoulder. "I could sense you were uneasy, but don't worry."

And then back to Rosa, "I guess I am finished, but if these guys want to anything, I won't stop them."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

Rosa ignored him and looked at Celio curiously. "You said you were a Sky flame user? If you are determined and strong, your flame will be the same. Those who possess sky flames are exceedingly rare; you could become a very powerful person if you can control your flame perfectly. The sky flame maintains the balance between the other flames, and contains neither contradiction nor conflict. Unlike my flame, the sky flames do not extinguish other flames but instead calms and controls, in a way." 

"If they want to fight me as well, I will not object, I can carry on for another hour."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 19, 2009)

> Dacio smiled. "Magic is always good."
> He looked back at Forza and then back to the girls. "I suppose we should hurry up and see what is in store for us."



Gio had brought the twins and Dacio to the meeting room, seven differently colored chairs in front of a long table with the red on at the head of the table.Behind it, in the shadows two more chairs, perhaps thrones would be a better word to describe them, were located. Though the darkness made it impossible to determine who was sitting there, or if even someone was sitting there.

In his chair though, Luka was sitting with and smiled as he noticed his soon to be guardians enter the room."I apologize, sadly we only have one chair available for the Mist guardian but either of you are more then welcome to sit in the chair next to the Indigo, I'll have an additional one made."Violet started flirting right away though."I could always sit on your lap for the time being, nice and cozy."

Luka had to chuckle."I must say that sounds very tempting, I'm afraid though that my parent's would probably dislike seeing their son in a situation like that so I will have to decline."He pointed towards the darkness, a female could be briefly heard giggling.. Violet took a seat in the chair next to that of her sister's and Gio took seating in the yellow chair while Dacio in the green chair.

Luka walked around the table, handing first Dacio the Forza Thunder ring and then handed two rings to the twins."Sadly you will have to share the Forza ring, the other is of a high grade yet obviously can't compare to the Forza ring."He then sat down back in his seat."First, I would like to see whether or not you can handle the Forza rings, so if you would please?"He said, asking them to demonstrate their Flame use.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 20, 2009)

Maxi walked over to Rosa and held the chisel, he gave off a small spark with his thunder flame conducting the lightning through the steel electrifrying her for a single second.

He smirked and attached the chisel to his back. he secured his wrench on his side and walked off.

"She's amusing Boss, if that's what you wanted to know." He was impressed by her physical capabilities, Maxi wasn't that good in melee fighting as her but she didn't gave off the same amazing fighting capability as Johann did.

"I'll be working on something now, don't interrupt me."


----------



## Serp (Apr 20, 2009)

With Forza
Dacio was sitting in a chair a very nice green chair, inside the Forza estate. He could tell for sure the thrones in the darkness belonged to Forza's parents but he bit his tongue. Forza walked around the table and handed out some rings, he handed out three rings 2 that looked the same and one different one. He gave the twins the odd ring and the one remaining after he had given Dacio his ring first.

Forza had asked them to prove if they could handle the rings, Dacio had never actually used a mafia ring before. He knew his family had a strong, thunder flame he believe it to be called, but he didn't even know if he had it in him.

Dacio placed the ring on his finger and began to concentrate. Nothing was happening, shit this couldn't be if that happened, he might not get to be in part of Forza's family, and that would be bad for his family. Today was starting to look like a shit day.

-----
With Johann.
Johann walked past Rosa, patted her on the head.
"I guess you got a seal of approval, we are going into Rome now, to visit the market."
Johann continued to walk forward towards their two horses. 
"So are you coming? If so you ride with Maxi, Celio with me."

And then the Spina rode off to Rome.
When they reached there, they dismounted and there was a familiar flash, but Malvolio was not there, only a crude map with and X and the word "Omerta" appeared in Spina's hand.

"Woah, it seems like we have another lead."
Johann just decided to start following the map, until he reached a very very very dodgey looking tavern. As soon as they tried to enter it as the X was located at the back of the pub, a very big burly man, with what looked like 12 rings on, (4 on each hand, 2 in each ear) approached them.
"Whats the password!" He asked.
"Password?" Johann said puzzled.
"No Password, no entry!" The man answered. Johann started to speak.
"Silence, the password is silence!" 
"What?" Asked Celio, but after he rimmed his hat he picked up on the answer. Celio stepped forward.
"The answer or in this case password is, Omerta, the code of silence."
The big burly man nodded. They passed, when inside they walked past a layer of indigo flames, and the inside was much much much larger than it looked from outside. There was stalls as far as the eye could see, the building was like a larger warehouse, with a mafia market inside.
"Rings! Rings to buy or sell!" "Knives! Swords!, Daggers!" "Suits! Shirts! Trousers!" "Guns, Pistols, Muskeets." "Herbs!" Lots of different stall members where shouting things, it seemed like anything you wanted could be found inside this market. Johann pulled out some money from his trousers. 

"Ok guys, this looks like a nice place to stock up on all the mafia stuff, here have some money."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Rosa frowned. "It's okay, I have plenty of my own money. I only use my special sword...but I guess I can get some rough-use one and other things too," she said slowly, wondering.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 20, 2009)

Maximiliano sighed, the trip was inspiring, it had never been that silent before.
Somehow he and Rosa didn't get along well.

He left on his own in the great mafia market, he walked over to some stands and bought all the left over iron and steel scraps that wasn't needed anymore, saving him a big sum of money.

"Perhaps I also need some firearms, I can always use the trigger devices from them and such."


Moments later he had a gigantic bag completely filled up on his back, he sweated and with all his might he tried to leave the market.

His new invention will be spectacular, he had already drawn it all out.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 20, 2009)

Celio took the money, thanked Spina profusely, and proceeded to go through the shops like a kid in a candy store. It was clear that he was not used to having extra disposable income. He ended up buying a number of sets of nice clothes--something he was usually very short on--ogling a number of the bladed weapons--though he decided he trusted his daggers enough to keep them, and stopped at a stand selling pistols.

Guns had never really been Celio's style. Well, moreso that he had never grown up using them at all and never felt the need to have one for defense. But now, fully able to buy his choice of guns, he gave it some thought. He did have the quite useful ability to see the results of his actions, and the thought of that combined with the use of a pistol was very intriguing. It was never a bad idea to have an extra backup, anyways.

He ended up purchasing a pistol and, finished shopping, found Maxi heaving a bag that looked to be at least twice his weight. "Looks like you really enjoyed the trip. What's all the stuff for?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 20, 2009)

While everyone else had been running around Johann started to wander off by himself.
As he walked he saw a number of different items he just had to buy. He bought himself a lovely fire proof yet formal suit, and to stop any excess damage bought a red shawl to put over it. 
"You man, your hair it doesn't suit the suit." An old lady croaked.
"Ok what do you suggest."
"Come to me and I will fix it." She rose up a ring with a yellow gemstone.
Johann sat down and in minutes he had a full head of long flowing hair, the woman then cut it and wrapped a bit of it up in some excess material his shawl was made from. 
"Thank you very much." Johann paid the woman and went on his way.
He bought a larger selection of rings, 10 purple ones and a few others for the rest of the group.

It was then he came to the firearm section.
"Like what you see, boy?" The old man at the desk asked.
"Actually I have this gun and wanted to know what would be the best way to use it with my cloud flame?"
"With that gun, ha not much try this."
The old man pulled out a handheld triple barrel shotgun. "An original this, it doesn't use gunpowder, it charges up your dying will and uses it to fire the bullets, although that means if your weak its crap gun but if your packing, this gun is awesome."
"Hmm how much?"
"I dunno, this is one of seven ever made. And its my last one. I have to reserve it for special clients."
¬.¬ "So why did you show it to me?"
"Actually I dunno."
"Well seeing as I am a boss of my family maybe we can work out a deal."
"What family, is this?"
"The Silican or soon to be Spina."
"Never heard of them."
And then there was a familiar flash and Malvolio appeared. "I can vouch for Spina, good things are coming his way." Mal nodded to Johann and the Gun smith, and disappeared before the rest of the market goers flooded him.
"Ok if Mal says its worth it, I guess I could always use an alliance with another family, I give it to you and you send business my way ok."
"Deal, the names Johann."
"Garcia." And then the two men shook hands. Garcia, Johann unaware if it was even his first or last name, pulled out a long box and placed the gun inside, inside the box already was different length barrels and sights and everything really. 
"Here!" The man shouted and gave Johann a bag of crude bullets.
"Most dying will bullets, allow you to fill the bullet with flame as well as coat it for added damage. But these are dying will shells, ok really they are normal shells, but replace the normal steel pellets inside with something cloud mallable, and the gun should take of the rest, ok." Johann took the gun and smiled, they exchanged address and details, for some reason Johann could see Garcia and his family being close tied with the Spina later.

Johann saw Maxi and Celio and walked over to them. At first he knew they wouldn't recognise him, so he waited to see their response, of this boss in new clothes and a new hair style.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 20, 2009)

Maxi waved it off while dropping down the bag to catch some breath.

"I--..*huff*...It's...*huff*...A secret."

A man approached them, looking at them

"...You are...Hm...Do we know you?" He says while he scratches under his hat.


-----------------------------
Somewhere else in the market a cloaked man looked from a distance, spying on the Spinas.

"...So they are active...Wait until boss hears about this..."

He turned around and disappeared in the crowd


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Rosa spent ages looking at amour to wear for defense. She finally picked what she liked and bought it. She also bought a couple of iron swords, planning to practice and teach herself her own sword fighting style._ Hmm...a gun. I want a gun._ It thrilled her to see the large displays and after a long time choosing, she picked out a small, single-shot handgun. _Who knew that this could be fun..._

Content, she went to look for the rest of the party and located them, in the centre. "So where's Mr...? Haaaah?" She looked closely at Johann for a minute and narrowed her eyes. "Why is your boss wearing a disguise? Is he hiding from someone? Not that I am saying that this new disguise looks bad," she said, with a smirk.


----------



## Serp (Apr 20, 2009)

Johann smiled. "Hey Maxi, seems like this girl saw through it first. And no its not a disguise I just grew out my hair and got a red shawl."

Johann twirled around. "So what do you guys think?" 

-----
With the Spanish.
Meanwhile at the shores of Rome, the Spanish ship had landed.
"Captain, there is atleast 100, foot soldiers from the Cosa Nostra."
The captain growled and got out his chair, one of the spiral rings now on each hand. The signet facing inwards.

The captain walked onto the deck, and then all the 100 mafia members started to raise their gun together. He placed his two hands together, and what sounded like a screaming sound came from his rings, and a white flame with a hint of red and another with a hint of yellow came from his rings and rolled together. He then thrust the swirling ball of yellow and red energy towards the mafia, like a stream of fire, it covered each one and as soon as it touched them, they disintegrated.

"Capitan, that was marvelous, your dual ring attack is always a sight to see." The captain just gave his first mate a look, and then walked off the ship into Rome.

2nd ARC START!​


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 20, 2009)

While Maxi had not realized that it was Spina stood before them, Celio had not noticed that anyone stood before them. Once Maxi had declared his purchases to be a secret, Celio had taken one last look back at the market, taking it all in. Such a lively and interesting place. He made a mental note to take more visits back here.

Rosa's exclamation of confusion brought him back to the situation at hand. There was...Mr. Spina, apparently. He stepped up to Spina, taking a closer look at his face. Yeah, it was Spina. He gave a wide grin and a thumbs-up. "Cool new clothes, Mr. Spina! But if you don't mind me asking, what's with the wig?" To demonstrate his point, he grabbed Spina's newly lengthened hair and gave it a light tug.


----------



## Serp (Apr 20, 2009)

"Owe!" Johann yelped as Celio pulled on his hair.
"Its not a wig, you woman put a yellow light, I think it was another flame type and did some weird things to my head and my hair started to grow."

Johann putting his hands through it. "I wonder what Gen is gonna say, but firstly what do you guys think?"


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 21, 2009)

Rosa examined him for a few minutes and smiled slightly. "Not bad."
She stopped herself form saying anything else, knowing that she would say something sarcastic and rude. "Yellow light, hmm? Sounds like the sun flame. Sun flames initiate processes and speed them up at an incredible rate. Difficult to use offensively but activation can be used effectively for healing purposes. So that sped up the growth of your hair."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Forza
> Dacio was sitting in a chair a very nice green chair, inside the Forza estate. He could tell for sure the thrones in the darkness belonged to Forza's parents but he bit his tongue. Forza walked around the table and handed out some rings, he handed out three rings 2 that looked the same and one different one. He gave the twins the odd ring and the one remaining after he had given Dacio his ring first.
> 
> Forza had asked them to prove if they could handle the rings, Dacio had never actually used a mafia ring before. He knew his family had a strong, thunder flame he believe it to be called, but he didn't even know if he had it in him.
> ...



Violet, or Sapphire, he couldn't tell which one though, seemed to have no problem activating the ring. Perhaps a bit surprised by the larger and purer flame that came out now. Same for the sister that followed her example. Dacio though had more trouble with activating his ring. 

With his parents watching him, he couldn't afford to be emberassed like that, it would mean that he had chosen an unworthy candidate. But he didn't let it show he was worried, instead with a smile on his and with a calm tone he spoke up."I'm confident a Di Verde like you is able to use the Forza's Thunder ring, don't worry I'll take care of your nervousness and ignite that determination within you."One look at Gio was enough to have him get up and quickly jump over the table, taking the twin's and led them to the back of the room, close to where Luka's parents were sitting.

"You gave a good fight earlier but if you want to survive against a serious me you'll need that Thunder flame."Luka intended to force Dacio to activate his flame, this kind of approach had been picked up by him trough personal experience, his father and teacher's weren't the slow and steady kind of people. Luka assumed that Dacio would succeed when his survival instinct overcame his nerves.

Luka took out his whip, from his Forza ring a red flame sparked up. Growing in size before it started to spread all over his whip.His weapon smashed into the chair Dacio had been sitting, just in time he managed to jump out of it and roll over the meeting table.The chair was heavily,fire spreading from where the tip of the whip had struck into it.Each physical strike would be almost instantly followed the showering of Storm flames over the targeted area. First starting to eat away at ground zero and depending on how susceptible to burning the target was it could slowly burn away a target.On humans lethal damage would take several well aimed strikes.

A more amusing benefit though would be the fact it would hurt like hell, to be slowly eaten away like that.

He didn't care about the furniture here, things like that could be replaced over night, a side-effect of being raised by wealthy parents had given him little appreciation for "replaceable" objects like that.He launched a second strike, this time Dacio had drawn his weapon.


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2009)

Luka launched his whip at Dacio.
"Woah! I'm not even sure I have a thunder flame, maybe this is the wrong ring for me." He shouted while raising up his Kama's. The whip covered in red fire hit across the blade of the Kama's, Dacio took the hit and rolled back, luckily the whip had not made much contact with blade or else it might have been eaten away as well.

Dacio after rolling out the way, thought what to do he pulled out a cigarette and lit it at lightning speed, it was his last one and if he were to be killed here, he would savor it. But that burning lung cancer joy was short lived. Luka's whip had been launched again, Dacio managed to barely get out they way but the cigarette was not so lucky. The red flame burnt the cigarette away at an alarming rate, but to Dacio it all went in slow motion. 

"That was my last smoke." Dacio was started to get pissed, killing him was one thing but to deny a man his last smoke was unforgivable. 

Dacio rolled out they way of another strike, the strikes were smashing up this room, but Forza didn't seem to care. Dacio factoring the length of the whip had saved him oh so many times, but this time he thought he might as well cut the whip, to stop Forza fucking with him.

He launched himself towards Forza, his Kama outstretched making contact with the fire flame coated whip, the blade was not strong nor sharp enough and even though his hands were a while away he could feel his first layer of skin erroding. 
"Ahhh!" he shouted, in manly tone and the whole room filled with green sparks, crackling everywhere, all his anger, his pain, his sadnes for his cigarette errupting from the Forza ring as thunder from a cloud. 

Dacio's half erroded Kama's had put up a good fight, but now surrounded with a aura of lightning proceeded to cut through Forza's whip. Dacio was sure Forza had a spare but before he could do anything the storm flame had erroded his weapon and it fell a part in his hand.

The thunder flame then died down, and Dacio slumped to the floor. "Well fuck me."

--------
With Spina.
"Oh a sun flame ey, you sure know alot. Well maybe we should find ourselves a sunny user then." 

Johann walked to leave, before turning back "If you want to get anything else say so now." Johann then walked outside of the tavern and back into Rome town center. And what he saw was a strange sight.

Malvolio was facing off against someone. And what looked like piles and piles of ash around them. (Unaware they once where human.)

"What the shit is going on!"

"STAY BACK!" Malvolio shouted in a surprisingly sharp tone.

----
General stuff.
Urgent messages started to circulate through Rome, via notes and word of mouth that someone was killing the Mafia and was now fighting Malvolio. And that it would be worth checking out. (Basically you can enter the arc by going to Rome center.)


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

The Tiziano family exits the volcano lair and makes their way towards a carriage. "We are not allowed to open this envelope till we get to the isle of 
Filicudi."  Joseph rubs his chin. "I do question how strong our target is." Draco seemed pumped. "I don't care! I'll kick his ass easy." Constantino just sat quietly with his arms folded. "These people, I can't easily get along with them." He thinks to himself as he looks at the other three in the carriage. "But, I must do it if i wish to join the mafia."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 21, 2009)

With the Forza

It had worked out perfectly, under pressure like that Dacio was managed to activate his Thunder flame.Upon doing so even managing to destroy Luka's weapon."Very impressive, I expected a Di Verde to be able to handle the Forza ring but to think that you would cut right trough my Storm flame coated whip."Casually he dropped the handle and the part still attached to it.

"That reminds me, I need to have a talk with my whipmaker, they should be reinforced to prevent situations like this."He was mostly talking to himself now, Dacio had pointed out a rather big flaw in Luka's fightinstyle. Any sufficiently sharp weapon, or a Thunder flame coated weapon would pretty much cripple him combat wise. Just using the handle as a club wasn't that effective in battle.Though for now carrying a spare with him and keeping an eye out to prevent situations like that would have to do.

Suddenly two low ranking family members entered, of course only after politely knocking and having been granted access."Sir, we have received word  an unidentified party has been attacking several mafia members, none from this family though, but they are currently battling Malvolio in the center of Rome."One of the soldier told Luka.

"Battling Malvolio?, I've always wanted to see him in action besides I don't care much for nobodies messing around in my town."Immediately he had decided to check it."If one of you could prepare the horses and have them be brough to the gate, I would like the other to head to the Ground floor's weapon storage and pick up two of my spare whips and bring them to me but wait on something else first."The two took off and Luka turned around to look at his guardians."So how about we head back into town?"Luka characteristically made it appear as an question, even though it was more then obvious he wouldn't take a no for an answer.

"Dacio, go along with Marco here to the weapon storage room, you should be able to find something useful there."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 21, 2009)

Celio looked over Spina's shoulder at the ash-surrounded Malvolio. "Ah, good, Malvolio's here! I need to give him that ring back. Looks like he's a bit busy now, though." While whoever Malvolio was fighting seemed to be serious, Celio felt a much stronger sense of curiosity than of fright or wariness. Malvolio seemed to be the type to have strong control over his flame type--Celio was assuming now it was flames that had allowed Malvolio to appear and disappear as he did--any anyone who could give him pause would be exceptionally interesting to see as well.

He would need someone to help him understand all of that, though. He looked around for Rosa, hoping to grab her and get some information on what sort of stuff was being used in this fight.


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2009)

Dacio had hurried down to the weapon storage room. At first he didn't see anything he liked and then he saw these 2 beautiful switch blades, and he decided to pick them after a while he could get new Kama but these worked us just fine. 

-----
Meanwhile in Rome Centre.

"I think we should stand back, that ash does not look good." Said Johann. Many people had gathered, many of them mafia types. But they were all standing back to allow Mal his time to fight.

The Spaniard was laughing. 
"Mali, you have gotten rusty in your old age." He said with a heavy Spanish accent.

"No it is you, you wield two cursed rings." 
"But you yourself has one of these rings."
"Alas you are right."
The Spaniard smilied and summoned the two white flames, one in each hand, cupped them together and expelled them towards Malvolio like a flamethrower. They were fast and Mal had no real way of escaping. 

Almost as a reflex he raised his own ring, and with a small blue sheen similar white flames burst out of it creating a shield to protect him from the flame thrower.

"Yes, only that could have protected you." The Spaniard says in disgust.
"You have mastered double coating impressive, using the activation of the sun flame to speed up the burning rate and add kinetic force to your storm flame. Resulting in a super fast, super burning beam of storm flames, and its being amplified tenfold and tenfold again not with one but with two cursed rings."

The Spaniard smiled. "Malvolio, so quick to fully under stand my power." The Spaniard charged another flamethrower and launched it at Mal again. This time Malvolio jumped back and out of his robe. 

He landed on the floor in a pant, under his robe he was wearing some type of skin hugging armour. But what was even more strange was there was a chain that went from one shoulder around his body, and on it was about 30 rings, all different, although most of them had blue gemstones. And on his back, was a what seemed like a giant shuriken.

"Ha Malvolio, why so ring laden?" The man asked before shooting another desvasting flamethrower, he dragged it across the ground before bringing it to Mal. The jet of flame disintegrated everything that it touched, making it no more that a pile of ash.

Before it reached Mal, he ripped the shuriken from his back. On closer inspection each arm of the shuriken had another blue ring embedded into it. Malvolio started to spin the shuriken, and blue flames started to explode from the side making a spinning shuriken coated in rain flames. And then from the center that white flame errupted. 

The spinning shuriken easily nullified the jet of flame. 
"Ha nice, Mal. But without any offensive abilities you are not gonna get very far." The man then started to shoot smaller balls of the white fireballs at Mal.
"When will Mr ill intent, return ey."
"I don't wish to be corrupted by the power of this ring."
The Spaniard laughed. "So thats why you keep yourself chained with these other remidial rings. There is no way to beat me, even your signiture technique of the blue flash won't work against me and this ring!" The Spaniard held up one of the rings.

"I guess I will just have to try won't I!" And then Malvolio's eyes took on a blue sheen and his mouth crooked into a smirk.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 22, 2009)

Maxi had finished his device but kept it in his bag, on his back he still had the large chisel and at his side hung the iron wrench.

"B-Boss! We should help that guy right?"
Maxi was somewhat confident that his new device could help out, but he certaintly saw that the guy who fought Malvolio was way to strong.

"Johann! ...What do we do?" He said in a desperate tone


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2009)

"I really have no idea." Johann answered.
"Malvolio is most likely one of the strongest Mafia personalities that I know, if he can't win I don't think any of us can."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Rosa watched, greatly intrigued. _A fight? Malvolio fighting? What?_ She swallowed, feeling slightly odd, like something bad was about to happen. _What is going on...?_ She listened to Johann and frowned slightly.


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2009)

The fight wasn't going so well, the Spaniard was far two powerful his two rings dwarfing his one.
Malvolio raised his ring and the whitish flame errupted from it. It covered the whole area, at least 100m diameter. This was the secret of Malvolio's transportation. The rain flame so powerful slowed the brains activity down to a standstill, in which Malvolio could move around freely without anyone noticing him, and once the flame was gone the people's thought processes would start back up again from where they left off unaware of what had just happened. But the stronger the person the shorter time it would work on them, and a strong sun user would be able to counter it very quickly. But Mal had no choice.

Everyone was frozen, his shuriken in hand once more, the other rings in it filled with flame as he spun it. He threw the shuriken at the frozen Spaniard, but before it reached him, the yellow of the sun flame could be faintly seen coming from his ring, and he countered the effects and dodge the shuriken. Malvolio had thought he at least had more time than that was caught off guard. 

The Spaniard threw another double flame ball straight at Malvolio's chest, as a reflex response the 30 or so rings around his neck lit up and the rain flames provided some resistance but in the end the damage was done. As soon as he was hit, his flames ceased meaning that everyone was taken out of timestop soon enough to see Mal go flying.

The Spaniard was about to go to Malvolio's dying body and take his ring. "Ill Intent, in the old days you were one of the worst, and now look at you." As he was about to bend down to pick up the ring, a large purple flame bullet came flying through the air and hit the Spaniard in the arm and then exploded with more cloud flame. The Spaniard could no nothing more than shout in shock.

Through the flame Johann stood gun in hand, determination in his eyes. His bullet had only been at a fraction of its power, as Johann couldn't regulate his cloud flame perfectly yet, and he had filled the bullet with nothing apart from pure flame, but still the damage was considerable. The thorny boss of the family stood there ready to fight, around him was his family the Spina and the rest of the Cosa Nostra ready and willing to take this mother fucker down.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 23, 2009)

Two steel nails containing a faint thunder flame grazed the Spaniard.
Maxi stood holding his right arm forward resting his left hand on a device that was attached to his arm.
There was a sort of crossbow type device, with a small box at the end that held the nail cartridges.

"This guy is ours...!!"


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Rosa ran over to Malvolio, picking up his limp body with a little struggle. _This is not good, a strong sun flame can heal him...but I cannot do anything. _She looked up at Johann deperately but seeing his steely determination made her avert her eyes. _Wow...his flame as well. This is going to get big..._ She took a deep breath, knowing that she needed to put Malvolio in a safe place. Her hands were shaking with awe, how did he manipulate his rain flames so well?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2009)

With the Forza

Dacio had caught up to the rest  of the family again, Marco was right behind him and handed the whips over to the family boss.Now with everyone ready here and having access to a horse of their own they all saddled up and headed to Rome.The Forza guardians raced towards the center of the town and by the time they arrived they saw Malvolio was knocked out and several other mafiosi seemed to be trying to assist him. 

Though Luka wasn't sure who was on Malvolio's side here, and indirectly on his side as well, he asked Gio."Giorno, try and provide medical care to Malvolio."Then he turned to his other guardians."The...."He wanted to say three but Violet had disappeared, presumable used her ring to appear invisible, no longer sitting behind her sister on the horse they shared."The two of you, stay close to me."He jumped off his horse and took out one of his whips. 

As soon as he identified the players here he would know what to do.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

At town center. 
Rosa had ran to help Malvolio, but a reckless move it was, as the Spaniard was ready to attack. Maxi countered and protected Rosa using his nail gun. 

The Spaniard screamed at the thunder flamed nails that had scratched past his arm, he looked up at Maxi and for a brief moment almost recognised him. The Spaniard then pulled out an array of throwing knives and coated them in flame and started to throw them. The white crystal flame, coating the blade was hard to tell if it was sun flames or storm flames when moving at that speed. 

Malvolio was still alive, barely. A hole was starting to slowly errode through his chest. Rosa was starting to panic. Until a man walked up to them, and started to examine the body of Malvolio. 

Johann turned around and spoke to the other Mafia around him.
"How many of you has Malvolio helped? How many of you are at least gonna avenge him."

Lots of whispers ran through the crowds, like how Johann was a noob and he would get killed, that the Spaniard was too strong, that they never asked for Mals help and thus owed him nothing. 

"You guys are a bunch of cowards, there is proof that no one man can beat him yes, but together we can!" Johann shouted back to them.

While he was doing that he had not noticed the Spaniard had appeared before him, Johann looked up just in time to see a giant glowing hand swipe at him, Johann blocked with his left arm, and still went flying. As he landed in the floor, the skin on his arm started to age.

"Arh what is happening."

Dacio who was standing with Forza, was just watching. "Forza! We should do something!" Dacio shouted as he pulled his gun.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Rosa gasped. _Why is all this happening when there isn't even a talented sun user present?!_ She glanced at Maxi quickly, her expression showing gratitude.

"We cannot fight him one by one. If we fight, we fight together and be smart. Do not miss one strike!" said Rosa standing up. She looked at Johann's arm. "Hurry! We have no time to waste." _What is that? What is happening to his arm? Definitely because of the sun flame, speeding up the cell growth, but this is greatly accelerated!
_
She ran her fallen bag and swiftly got her sword and gun.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 23, 2009)

Meanwhile, Celio was not to be seen. No longer standing by Johann, he seemed to have disappeared into the crowd around them. But he had not decided to flee; Celio was not the type of man to do such a thing. He had no ranged proficiency when compared to the others, meaning he would be of little use in trying to damage this man. However, he did have a good ability at dodging, which lead him to conclude what his best role would be.

A distraction.

"Hey, evil Spanish guy!" Celio appeared out of the crowd, the Spaniard now between him and Johann. Any people who were standing near him promptly and smartly moved away from Celio, realizing whose attention he was attracting. _And if that doesn't get his attention, this will._ Celio gripped the fist-sized rock he had picked from the ground, and hurled it at at the Spaniard.

His hand on his hat and his legs ready to get him the hell out of dodge, Celio couldn't help but smile. "Ah, I'm an insane fool." He should be able to buy the others enough time for a good attack. He better.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 23, 2009)

From out of nowhere a figure in a brownish cloak appeared near Malvolio and held his hands on his chest

Rosa pointed his sword at him but it was deflected in a flash, the cloak waved and on his back were five blades present. He also was wearing clothes not common in italy

The man looked at her with a serious face.

He talks in a foreign language, clearly not able to speak italian.
"I, Good. Heal." he looked at his hands that were placed at Malvolio's chest, it was yellowish gentle flame, the sun flame.



Maxi saw the blades coming and tried to dodge them, the flames almost reached him but only hit the device on his right arms and it blew off his arm, getting totally destroyed.

Maxi fell on the ground in shock
"T-That was close..." He looked at his device but nothing was left of it

He crawled over to his device and saw it in pieces
"H-He...Totally wrecked it..." His eye twitched and his voice became angry.
"Unforgivable!"
He yelled with a large roar, pulling out his wrench and thunder sparks flew around rapidly uncontrolled all around the area.

The spaniard looked up
"Straniero...?" the man commented suprised, noticing something in Maximiliano.

Maxi dashed forwards holding his wrench back ready to smack him, but the spanish man passed Maxi in a flash and gave a precisioned hit on Maxi's head, knocking him out instantly.
He catched him and lay him down carefully

"It would be unwise to attack you..."
instead the Spaniard aimed his sight on the rest that still surrounded him.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

The rock hit the Spaniard and slightly scratched his face, with a quick raise of his ring the wound was healed. He looked at Ceilo and threw another flame coated knife at him. 
Celio was about to dodge it but before he had a chance, a figured jumped in front of him and blocked the knife, with a thunder reinforced pair of switchblades.

The guy looked at Celio. "You OK mate?" He said before pointing his gun at the Spaniard and the thunder flames started to crackle around it.

Gio had reached Malvolio, but there was someone else there healing him. "Allow me to assist, two is better than one." He said as he also proceed to start healing Malvolio. 

Johann on the other hand, had gotten up. He pointed his gun at The Spaniard. And fired the cloud capsule bullet. The bullet hit the Spaniard by his feet, and lots of large black strands started to tangle up his feet.

"Oh my it worked." Johann looking at his propagated hairs by the Spaniards feet.

The Spaniard was getting angry, he started to throw the knives around, some covered by storm flames, some by sun, some by both but due to the very pure flames the colour was hard to tell until it hit you.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Rosa dodged the knives as the rain flames poured out from her ring. It was an intense situation and Rosa felt the flames cover her sword and spread out more than it had ever done before. She flitted around, trying to get closer, at the same time, jumping back. _So fast! This is so hard to doge...oh no..._

The knives slowed down once they passed through the rain flame barrier which gave her a second to dodge, if she wasted that second, the knives would stab her. She didn't dare risk to find out how damaging the knives would be. 

Rosa carried on dodging rapidly as she felt a warm trickling on her arm. Blood, she could smell it. But she wouldn't waste time, so she gritted her teeth and tried to move faster.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

A week ago…

The girls quickly bathe and put on their dinner finery before making their way to the dining room.  “Ah my girls!  Finally!” their father says with a chuckle as he stands.  “Then again perfection is always worth waiting on…” he adds with a grin as he taps his cheeks.

The girls smile at him and walk over, bestowing a kiss to his cheeks.  “Thank you Papa.”  Kiya says smiling before sitting as Heather chuckles.  “Miss Rosa said you wanted to speak with us?”

“Ah yes!  I have exciting news.” He said with a grin, patting Kiya’s hand.

“Well spill it!”  Heather said impatiently.

A deep chuckle resonated from his chest as he grinned.  “But, the suspense is the best part isn’t not piccolo mio?”

“No it isn’t!”  Heather said leaning back in a huff, earning another chuckle from their father.

“Heather shush!”  Kiya said impatient too to hear what he had to say.

Sticking her tongue out at Kiya she grabbed her glass of red wine and drank some.

“Now that is not very lady like.  What have I said?  Maybe I should not tell you…” he said with a grin as he began to serve himself and his daughters.

“Oh Papa no!”  Kiya squealed.  “Please tell us!”

He smiled at Kiya and glancing at Heather’s now wide eyed face he nods.  “Very well.  You know I can not deny you anything.” he says finishing up with the food.  “We shall be going to Rome.”

The girls sat there shocked for a moment.  “You mean it Papa?  Rome?”  Kiya said afraid she had misheard him.

“Yes, piccolo mio.  Rome.  We leave tomorrow.” he said smiling once more.

“I have to pack!  So much to plan.  One day?  Why couldn’t you tell us sooner?”  Kiya said flinging herself at him for a hug.  “I will go pack!”

Their father laughed once more before he became slightly stern.  “You must finish eating first.  Then you can go pack.”

“Yes Papa…”  Kiya said sitting down excitedly then opened her mouth to see Heather’s empty seat.

“After you eat!”  He called taking a bite with out looking up at Heather’s blushing face as she returned to seat to eat.

“Yes Papa…” Heather said starting to eat just as fast as her sister.  Much to their father’s amusement.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Johann quickly loaded another bullet, this time it was empty apart from being filled with cloud flame, he had not learn't how to shoot it properly but this would work.

The Spaniard quickly burnt away the hairs covering his feet, and caught the most recent bullet Johann had fired. The cloud flame burst from it, but was quickly swallowed by the white storm flames and they quickly burnt away.

"Fuck!" Johanns efforts were useless. "Rosa! I have an idea come here!" He called out to his rain guardian. "And shit we need someone to wake up Maxi!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2009)

As they observed the battle one thing became obvious, there was one unknown male that was battling a large number of others. Seemingly nobodies but they had some skill, but most importantly the only thing that would've made sense was if that unknown male had defeat Malvolio. Only he had the power to do so and for that reason Luka would assist those nobodies.

His ignited his Storm flame once again, coating his whip with the red flame."It may be best for you to stay back, with you lacking battle experience and all."Luka told Violet....And or Sapphire, depending on the one that was standing there at the moment and if the other was standing within hearing distance while cloaking herself with the Mist flame.

Luka jumped right in, lashing his flame coated whip at the Spaniard.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

Joseph, Draco, Savio and Constantino exit a small boat onto an island. "Filicudi, its smaller then i had thought." the island held but a few small villages and seemed to  be full of hills and cliffs overlooking the vast ocean. "This is where we're supposed to be right?" Savio blinked. "Indeed." Joseph opened the evelope and pulled out a drawing of a man with a long beard, no shirt and black tights. His head is shaven and his body is large... Scary large. "He should be very hard to miss..." Joseph sweatdropped. "Let's get this over with." Constantino walked past the group and drew his blade. 

"Do not be so hasty, This is afterall, a group exercise." He sighed. "Heh, I'll show you how strong i am bastards." Draco drew his spontoon and spun it around. "Heh, like hell." Savio drew his blade and a pistol. "First one to kill him is the winner!" the three rush off, leaving Joseph  behind at the beach. "Honestly...." He sighed and walked off towards one of the towns. "they know not even his location."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2009)

Savio runs through the streets looking for this man. He spots a tall bald figure in the distance. The grin on his face widens as he aims his pistol, "This'll be easier than I thought!" He gets ready to fire when he is distracted by something, "Sarah!" A woman shouts.

Suddenly the figure turns, and reveals a woman's face. Savio's eye browls rise, confused how that could be a woman, "Allllllriiiight...well I found a bald person, maybe next time I'll find a bald man."


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 24, 2009)

Rosa flitted over to Johann while dodging. As she stood near him, she reached for her new armour and slipped it on quickly. "Yes? What is it?" she asked.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 24, 2009)

The oriental man turned turned himself to the unconscious Maxi, leaving the healing to the other sun user.

He held one hand near Maxi's forehead.
Maxi opened his eyes and saw the man in odd-feminine clothing before him.

"W-Who are you? What's up with the get-up?"

The man looked confused at him, not understanding all of it

"I am Hiken Musashi." He said with great difficulty

He helped Maxi get up and pulled out his buster sword. covering it in sun-flame, waving it around rapidly.

He spurted over at the spaniard in a flash increasing his speed with the sun's unique ability.

"H-He's amazing!"
The man held back his blade to make a great impact on his opponent...He ran, slipped over a rock and smacked face down on the ground.

"...Laaame..."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

"Heh, I'm going to beat those two to the punch and show them whose the underboss!" He looked around, This town was nothing more then seven buildings. Should be hard to miss a big guy with a shaved head and long beard here. "OI! I'M LOOKING FOR A BIG GUY! SHAVED HEAD! WITH A BEARD!" He shouts. "YOU BETTER COME OUT PEACEFULLY OR I'LL RIP EVERY HOUSE DOWN TO FIND YOU!" the doors burst open. Seven large men with shaved heads, long beards and no shirt walk out. "What was that?" They all ask at the same time. "WHAT'S WITH THIS PLACE!" Draco shouts inside his mind. 

With Constantino-

He walked into a small bar, No one fit the description of the man he was looking for. "I see." He looks around. "I suppose i can have a drink before i get to work." He sits down at the bar, orders a glass of whine. The bartender nods and gets him a glass. "That'll be 20,000 Lira." The bartender comments. "That's outrages. I refuse to pay." Constantino gulps down the whine and hops off his seat. "It would be wise to pay." The bartender comments. The men in the  bar stand up and crack their knuckles. "You Sicilians... Always so hot headed." Constantino pointed his blade at them. "Let's see what you have."

With Joseph-

He sighed and walked into another small town, it was nice, Nothing much there, lot's of grapes everywhere. "I see, this is where they make their whine." He nods and heads towards a small dinning hall. "Greetings, My Name is Joseph Tiziano, Of the Tiziano family." He bows as  he enters. "Heh, Mafia here eh?" A man at the bar comments. Joseph turns his head, He's a large man, shaved head, Beard, No shirt and tights... He was scary large... "I see... Is this you sir?" Joseph holds up the picture. "Heh, that's a bad picture of me." He stands up. "Now then. Why's the mafia after me." He grins.


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2009)

Johann looked over to Rosa. "Ok I need you to shoot this gun, with your rain flames, and then my cloud flames."

Rosa looked back at Johann "Will that even work?"
"Lets hope so."

Johann passed the gun over to Rosa, the large gun looked even larger being held by her small frame.

----
Luka and Dacio were currently assaulting the Spaniard, keeping him busy. Busy enough for him to miss the point that the others were planning something.

Rosa and Johann had both their hands on the pistol ready to shoot. 
"Johann, my flame it is not strong enough, not pure enough to bypass anything, it won't work."

Johann thought about it, "You need a better ring, what if you take Malvolio's ring, would that do it."

Rosa nodded.
"But be careful there was a warning attached to that ring, I is up to you if you wish to take it?" 

----
Meanwhile on a rooftop watching the commotion, sat a little girl.
"That Spanish Bastard has my ring!!!!!!"


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 25, 2009)

"What warning? Like something will happen?" asked Rosa curiously. She looked at her Destino family ring on her finger. She knew it was powerful, if only used right. "Should I ask Malvolio?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 26, 2009)

Musashi walked over towards Johann he tapped his shoulder and pointed at his gun and then at the sky

"Shoot, there."

He turned to Rosa
"Flame, use."

Johann was overthinking it, the foreign man wanted them to double coat the bullet and shoot upwards.

They both nodded, it could hurt to try.

Johann shoot his bullet with the cloud flame once again, Rosa coated it with her blue rain flame.

Musashi spurt off in the sky with his katana and bastard sword out in both hands, surrounded by the yellow sun flame, speeding and surpassing the bullet.
With both blades and the same time he rammed the bullet downwards towards the Spaniard.

*"Nagareboshi honoo!!"* (Meteor Flame)
With incredible speed the mixed flame spurt towards the spaniard, the sun flame increasing the effect and strength of the rain effect to break down the Spaniards flame defense.

Right after a hole was created the cloud effect kicked in and created a big impact on the Spaniard blasting him away.

Musashi quickly spurt after him and surrounded the Spaniard with his bastard sword, katana, rapier, jian. Surrounding him in mid air with all the blades around the spaniards body making it impossible to escape, lastly he took out his Naginata spear and chained all his blades to cut at the same time.

The Spaniard had multiple cuts but didn't give a single scream.

All the blades fell point down in the ground surrounding the Spaniards unmoving body,
did Musashi win?


----------



## Serp (Apr 26, 2009)

The double coated flame filled bullet seemed to cause a decent amount of damage and then the foreign guy  had attacked the shit out of him. 

The Spaniards lifeless body remained on the floor unmoving, until the yellow sun flame started to glow, and the Spaniard got to his feet. 

"We need to stop his healing ability." Shouted Johann.
While they were discussing that, the Spaniard started to shoot more fireballs at Luka and Dacio. 

"I have an idea!" Celio exclaimed.
"What is it?" 
"Well we need to stop his healing right, and healing is multiplication of cells. What Malvolio uses for his  eternal youth would work to put the spaniard down, or even slow his healing down to the point we can take his ring off."

"That is a brilliant idea!" Johann shouted. Johann started to think, he had it, the plan.

"Ok guys!" Johann shouted to all the people in the area. 
"We will need everyones help with this. We will need some people for a distraction and then the rest to form a super flame bullet to break through his shield and that foreign guy could slash him up, and we can use Rosa's rain flame to stop his healing."

Johann looked around at the other people, judging their reactions.
"So guys are you with me!"


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 26, 2009)

"But my flame! You said it wasn't strong enough. What should I do?" asked Rosa.


----------



## Serp (Apr 26, 2009)

"If its not strong enough, we will use the others to break through his shield and then, use all your rain flames on his body, maybe it won't be enough to stop him, but enough to slow him down. Hopefully."

Will he was saying this more and more fireballs were being thrown around, barely missing everyone.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 26, 2009)

"Okay. So what should I do now?" she asked hurriedly.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 26, 2009)

One of the nobodies on his side yelled that some should distract the Spaniard while others would help coat a single bullet with several flames, making a super bullet.Though this wasn't Luka's style, he knew that his Storm flame could give that bullet just that bit of extra lethality it needed to finish this guy off."If there is no one else that can provide a Storm flame then I will, I have a Thunder flame user with me here if that's needed."He pointed to Dacio.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2009)

"A thunder flame, good we can use him!" 

Johann arranged all the people, not all of them liked it but they still worked together.

The Spaniard shot a volley of fireballs, missing everyone slightly.

Rosa filled the capsule with her dying will, and Johann, Celio, the foreigner and a very handsome storm user and his thunder flame companion coated the bullet in their flames. The bullet with 6 of the 7 dying will attributes went flying through the air, and pierced the Spaniards storm shield with minimal resistance. 

The storm flames from Luka started to burn away at the Spaniard strengthed and sped up but Musashi's sun flames. Johann's cloud flame helped to explode the area, while Dacio's thunder flame helped to cut through and Celio's sky flame gave it that extra push.

The Spaniard was hurt bad, but his sun ring started to glow, but then the capsule exploded saturating it all in rain flames, it wasn't strong enough to stop it but it slowed it down. 

Musashi ran in, and with a quick swipe of a blade cut of the Spaniards finger, stopping his healing, and then he removed the storm ring. 

The Spaniard lay dying on the floor.
"Cosa Nostra, you may be powerful enough now, but you have strayed from the path of God, the Garuda Alliance will purge you!" And with that he was dead. 

Malvolio had healed enough to take the rings from Musashi and hobbled away, he said he would return later, to inform us of this Garuda alliance, but until then we bided our time.

Arc 2 Part 1 over and Part 2 start.


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

With Draco-

the doors burst open. Seven large men with shaved heads, long beards and no shirt walk out. "What was that?" They all ask at the same time. "WHAT'S WITH THIS PLACE!" Draco shouts inside his mind. The men crack their knuckles and begin to walk towards Draco. "Damn it all." He spins his spear and looks around. Atleast he has a weapon and they don't. "Hey guys, you forgot these!" their wives shout, tossing out random gardening tools. "CRAP!!!" Draco thinks to himself.

With Constantino-

"You Sicilians... Always so hot headed." Constantino pointed his blade at them. "Let's see what you have." One of the men rushes towards Constantino, Constantino grips the handle of his sword with both hands and Swings the dull edge forward as hard as he can. The man's stomach is hit by the blade, knocking the wind out of him. Another man jumps up, breaks off a chair leg and walks towards Constantino. "That will not be enough." The man quickly charges like a bull. 

Constantino let's go of the blade with his left hand and punches the man's nose with his blades handle. "GUAH!" the man drops the chair leg and grabs his nose. "I told you." Constantino slashes downward with the back of his blade and hit's the man's collar bone. "GUH!" He drops down to his knees and grabs his now broken bone. "Please, Try harder." He kicks the man's chin and knocks him back to the ground.
 
With Joseph-

"I see... Is this you sir?" Joseph holds up the picture. "Heh, that's a bad picture of me." He stands up. "Now then. Why's the mafia after me." He grins. Joseph shrugged. "I do not know myself, I was simply given the orders to execute you. I do hope you don't mind, I truly don't wish to. So i would rather you explain why you think the mafia would be after you."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 1, 2009)

The seven men charge at Draco, holding their weapons high. BANG! One of them drops to the floor. Draco turns to see Savio walking in from behind him, "Seems you've got some trouble here."

Draco turns at the grinning man and shouts, "WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN! It seems like you've been gone for forever!" Savio chuckles, "It's only been an hour at most, now back to business." He draws his sword and aims right at another charging bald man.

He slashes across his chest and then smacks him in the face with the hilt of his blade, "You're not getting all the glory!" He charges in slicing at bald men as well.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 2, 2009)

With Luka

"That's the Forza's Storm flame for ya, always does the trick."He said as if it was just his flame that did the Spaniard in."But I don't believe I know any of you here, could it be that you are the new generation of the Silican family?"He asked, he knew of the Silican family and the death of their last boss."I thought the family had no heirs left?"


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2009)

Johann, looked at his ring and then at Forza.
"I guess this ring is well known then, yes you could say we are the new generation of the Silican family, but we will be calling ourselves Spina from now on."

He put out his good hand "Johann Spina, Forza ey is that a first or last name?" Johann mangaged to chuckle out. After all the action gone on today, Johann needed to pretend to be normal until it all sunk in. 

"So what now?" Johann asked as he waved hos hand across the battle ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 3, 2009)

"That would be a last, the Forza famiglia with me as the boss."Luka accepted Johann's hand and shook it briefly."My first name would Luciano, and I'm Forza the third and current boss."Luka listened as Johann asked what to do now and just shrugged."Doesn't seem like there's anything left for us, the Forza at least, to do here."He said."I'm interested in this Garuda Alliance though, not sure what he meant with his last words but if there is an organization of people that strong we'll need to look into it and make preparations."

Luka called Gio to him and then ordered him to."Take Zatanna back to the castle, I want you to start her training, just test her combat skills and try to polish them up a bit, in the meantime I'll try to look up Fabrizio when I'm done with this here."Fabrizio being the 2nd generation Forza's Mist guardian.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2009)

Maxi shook and held his hand, man that guy took him out pretty bad.

"I heared Garuda? That's spanish...Why would they bother with the italians?"

He stood up and collected the scraps from his device, not looking at all bystanders
he walked towards Johann

"It seems this wasn't enough...I'm sorry I couldn't be of more use..."


----------

